# JUN/JUL 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for all the fabulous 2WWers 

helen316 29 May FET 
lotties mom 29 May ICSI 
Hoopy 30 May IVF 
Carrie Grant 30 May IVF 
keeks 30 May IVF 
Miss TC 31 May IVF 
MRShope2007 31 May FET 
amanda1 31 May ICSI 
Burnie 31 May IVF 
noodlez 1 Jun ICSI 
Niki W 1 Jun ICSI 
jo jo 70 1 Jun IVF 
Skyblue 3 Jun ICSI 
pianoplayer 6 Jun IVF  
MJP 7 Jun FET 
frannyt 8 Jun IUI 
cossie 8 Jun IVF 
kjones 8 Jun IVF 
surfbint 8 Jun ICSI 
JulietH 8 Jun FET 
minttuw 8 Jun ICSI 
fergali 8 Jun IVF 
Flo-jo 8 Jun ICSI 
maryclarey 8 Jun IVF 
cathyq 8 Jun ICSI 
LisaCad 11 Jun IVF 
Kehlan 12 Jun IUI 
starfish 12 Jun FET 
Shimmer 13 Jun IVF 
nico67 14 Jun IVF 
Newday 14 Jun 
sonia7 15 Jun IVF 
sam jane 15 Jun FET
teresas 15 Jun ICSI 
SUNSHINE STAR 15 Jun FET
flowerpot 19 Jun IVF 
MandyB1971 20 Jun FET 
gogo 21 Jun FET 
Cazacan 21 Jun IVF
bolek 21 Jun IVF 
Lucyann 22 Jun IUI 
Scooby Doo 22 Jun IVF  
Princess Consuella 22 Jun IVF 
shaz 72 23 Jun FET 
Tulip00 23 Jun IVF 
Tfor3 23 Jun ICSI
sarahcutekitten 24 Jun ICSI  
levin 24 Jun ICSI 
curlyj28 24 Jun IVF 
Mother Hen 25 Jun IVF 
she-hulk 26 Jun ICSI
Roseline 27 Jun ICSI 
GeriM 28 Jun IVF
shazicowfan 2 Jul FET 
Kirstieb 3 Jul IVF
jules23 3 Jul IVF
polly 1 4 Jul IVF
surferchick 4 Jul IVF
appleton79 6 Jul IUI
baggio 6 Jul FET
Flissy 6 Jul FET
jessieG1975 7 Jul IVF
debbied25 9 Jul IUI
glitter 9 Jul IVF
BG2007 9 Jul FET
Rose36 12 Jul ICSI
JuliaG 13 Jul ICSI
MandM 13 Jul ICSI

Love, luck and babydust,



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all.......new home for you all here, hope it brings everyone lots of 

*Jojo* ~ i'm sorry hun, will you still test again tomorrow?

*Sonia* ~ loads of luck for ET tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you 

*Francine* ~ don't worry about those pains hun.....really it could still go either way. There's a good link about AF pains if you want to have a look......everything crossed for you:

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

*Helen* ~ those pains are pretty normal in early pg so try not to worry hun 

Keep well everyone, love and many hugs,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Went back to work today and it wasnt as bad as I expected.  My boss was really understanding - at least, she does not really understand but is trying her best to be supportive.

I was a bit tearful this morning but feel ok at the moment, although I am over-analysing every ache and pain - my right side has been hurting today but I think its too high up for it to mean anything and its too early anyway - I'm not due to test until the 12th June.

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting.

Kehlan


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

  thank you very much for your response,My DH keeps telling me not to worry.

  ofcourse I want it to work,but if it doesn't I just feel like I've let my DH down!! 
  Anyway Im off to Normandy tomorrow for a weeks holiday,so I will let you know when we get back.


    goodluck to everyone on there 2ww


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies
I'm having a really bad morning, woke really early worrying whether I was going to be successful this time... have had a good old cry! It's so tough as everyone says you muct be positive but in the back of my mind I'm petrified of getting a negative. I've got another week till test day and don't know if I CAN DO IT !!

Could do with some wise words please . . . .
Love and cuddles
Tracey


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Tracey,

i'm testing the same day as you... WE CAN GET THERE....

i am sending you positive thoughts - go girl    

Fergali


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Fergali

How've you been feeling? I've got ovary twitches and sore (.)(.) and find that one day I'm absolutely fine and the next day I feel a bit down. I know I feel positive this time but still finding the 2WW hard work.



Tracey xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations to all of you with BFP's and so sorry to those who got a negative result.

To everyone that is getting pains or spotting keep thinking positive as its aint over til its over.

I really should listen to my own advice.  Spent all last week feeling really positive and was awake most of last night thinking how devastated I would be if it didnt work and if it doesnt work with 3 put back in after assisted hatching I dont think anything would work!!

Have been having slight AF pains, my boobs are not as sore as they were, still feeling tired and getting really bad head aches.

Only one more week to go.

Fingers crossed
Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

I'm fine. Working at home today & that's keeping me nicely busy. (when i'm not on FF!)

Nothing going on with my ovaries but do have sore (.)(.) - but that's the drugs.

Just trying to keep busy 

Fingers crossed for all on the 2ww


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Good morning ladies!

It's day 6 of my 2ww and this morning I had a lot of creamy lotiony CM. It scared me a lot so I posted a question on FF and immediately got a lovely reply giving me hope. It's a sign of good levels of progesterone I was told. I did not have creamy CM during my last cycle which was negative so I am really glad!! At least my progesterone levels seem to be doing exactly what they are supposed to!!

Congrats to those with BFP and hugs to those with BFN. 

Good luck everyone on 2ww.   

minttuw
xx


----------



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello all,

Mind if i join you?
I'm currently on the 2ww. test date 11th June and this is my 2nd go at IVF.
I'm so very desperate for symptoms but don't have any...... not even sore boobies  

Good Luck to all you fab ladies.
Lisa xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Well it official for me, I got a   this morning and af has shown her ugly face.

Sorry for the me post.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Jo, really sorry for your BFN!  

minttuw
xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Jo jo so sorry about your BFN hun     you will get there very soon hun 

Congratulations to all the BFP ladies, Carrie, Amanda, Helen and Noodlez giving us who suffered loss this time hope for the future, wishing you all very healthy and happy pregnancies.        

Siobhan x


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I'm on day 7 today and am feeling really glum, have a slight pain on the right hand side of my ovary but other than that, no symptoms at all and I can't help reading badly into that.  Don't know how I'll survive the next week!

Jo - sorry to hear about your BFN  

Congrats to all ladies who have had BFPs!  

 and   to all of you waiting to test...

J x


----------



## pianoplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all
Congratulations to all the BFPs  
and commiserations to all the BFNs. 
life is really unfair sometimes..... i wish none of us had to go through all this.

i was so positive until yesterday, then this morning I woke up feeling really weak and headachy - i doubt it could be symptons as its must be too early? so i took the day off work and went back to bed. feeling better now. I have had sore boobs all week though - this waiting lark is v v hard!

good luck everyone
pp
xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Tracey,

Your post sounded so fed up, I hope you are feeling a bit better now. The   is a flipping nightmare and you are obviously doing so well, don't feel bad about having a little cry. We all have days like that. I was really negative through this 2ww and felt things had not worked because I had no real symptoms, only sore (.)(.) due to medication and AF pains, which I am still getting now, so no-one was more surprised that me to get a BFP.

You hang in there, sending you and everyone else on 2ww lots of     . I was where you were last week, not long to go.

Helen


----------



## pianoplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks Tracey
will try and be positive! it still may happen. congrats on your BFP, must be such a relief.
trying to take my mind off it by planning my bathroom!

x


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi girls,

can i join you? started 2ww 30th may test day 15th June.

quite strange this time i haven't suffered any side effects except the odd hot flush
and don't seem to have any symptoms either i know its early yet?? 1st med FET

wishing us a great June/July          

Sam xx


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Helen - I am much better now . . . . I think just going with the flow of emotions is better than fighting them. I'm a terror for keeping a stiff upper lip when people ask, always saying yeah I'm fine but this time I'm just being myself and if I feel low I'm going with it !! Poor old DH though he he !!
How are you feeling now Helen? have they told you when your scan is ? xx

To all the 2WW girls 
Lots of love and sticky vibes 
  

Tracey xxxxx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm fine, trying to stay calm. Scan date 20th June, cross your fingers for me.

Glad you are feeling better.

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to do a ticker, I managed to get on the website and do one, but then couldn't copy it over to fertility friends.

Thanks

Helen


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi,
Just a note to say I am so sorry JoJo - life is so unfair at times. Take care hun
Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jojo* ~ hun, i'm very sorry to see your news.....much love and many hugs to you xx

*Francine* ~ have a good holiday hun.....can't you find an internet cafe to let us know! Much luck for your test next week 

*Surfbint, Kerry, Juliet and Kehlan* ~ hugs and positive vibes coming your way   

*Fergali* ~ welcome to the thread.......there's loads of people testing on the 8th

*Sam and Lisa* ~ welcome to you too.....don't worry, lots of people get BFPs with no symptoms at all!!

*Hi PP, Minttuw, Helen and Siobhan*  Helen ~ i guess you worked out how to do a ticker 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi

Sorry I haven't posted all week

Eimer,Burnie and Jo So sorry to hear yoour news,lots ,good luck for next time

Carrie,Amanda,Helen and Noodlez  on your  

Kehlan Hope  going ok       

Minttuw  we're testing the same day.How are you feeling?

Sonia Hope ET went well       

Francine How you feeling hun       

Franny Hope you enjoy your hols 

Lisa  I test same day as you and Minttuw.I haven't got any symptons as of yet either

Juliet We're testing same day,quite a few of us,have heard that pain is called implantation pains and ovaries can still hurt for up to a couple of weeks after EC       

Sam Welcome and 

No symptons at all,haven't found this week too bad,have had my feet up and lots of different visitors so been nice.

Hope everyone else ok that I haven't mentioned.

Love mel xx


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Ps can someone sort my bubbles so they end in a 7 please.

Thankyou

Mel xx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Lizzy! 

Hello Mel!   I am feeling ok, got sore (.)(.) and occasional shooting pain in my lower tummy and get tired very easily (this could also be because I'm completely out of shape!!). What about you, do you get any symptoms? I've also noticed that the injections have started hurting more than they used to, I wonder why 

Hello to everyone else too and   !!

Have a brilliant weekend!
Minttu
xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Everyone

No new symptoms to report as such.  Still tired, slightly sore boobs, af type pains in my back and a strange pain in my left hand side which I cant quite work out.

Going to have blood test on Thursday and hopefully should get my results on Friday.  This week is going to be very long!!

Good luck everyone else.
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

It's a   for us I am afraid.  
I had feared the worst (since I  have been spotting since day 10) but the test just extinguished that final glimmer of hope.....
We are devastated and now just need to look forward and plan our next steps.  
We are off on holiday to Cornwall on Thursday so this comes at a perfect time.  We can spend some time together and think about our next course of action.  

To add insult to injury I have the worst AF pains   and poor DH is struggling as all he wants is to make to go away and he'd like to take the pain for me....

I cannot thank you all enough for your tremendous support you are a fantastic group of ladies.

I'll be back on soon when I'm up to chatting more.

Lots of love and hugs to you all.  Huge hugs to those you who sadly had BFNs and to the rest of you I hope to read of lots more BFPs !!

Skyblue x x x


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi 

Minttu and Kerry I started getting symptons yesterdays,have got sore (.)(.) and  pains.Been told not to read too much into it by other FF as a lot of them experienced this and still ended up with .

Think this will be very long week for us.

Here's a little dance for us

[fly]                             [/fly]

Love Mel xx


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Skyblue Sorry to hear your news,I left message on Sunbeams.

Love Mel xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Skyblue,

So sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of   .

Helen


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

skyblue, a big hug.  I am so sorry. 


I am on day six now.  I had a couple of bad days, then my mood lifted until I went to church this morning and (as I've written elsewhere) saw a woman who is about to pop with baby number 8 or 9 and it really upset me.

Had a swim in the lake where my DH was fishing this afternoon, jumped in wearing my shorts and Teeshirt and had a glorious time splashing around - water was cold but not too cold and since the sun was blazing hot, it felt wonderful.  I know I've seen people here say "no swimming" but honestly, I feel so much better for it, as though I left all my stress and worry behind and I feel fantastic (for now).  I really can't see what the harm is as long as I'm not too energetic and the point was to play around, not to exercise) I'm going with him again next week if the weather is good and we'll take a BBQ with us as well. 

Had some aches and pains in my right side yesterday but probably had nothing to do with it.  I'm not even sure where my ovaries are to be honest and at 5 days, I'm sure its too early for anything exciting to be happening.

got sore nipples this afternoon, but unfortunately it was because the cat dug her claws in as she climbed over me to get out the window (ouch!!!)

good luck to everyone else waiting

Kehlan


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Morning All

Skyblue - big hugs to you, make sure you have a damned good drink on holiday in Cornwall. I love it down there it's really peaceful and there's great beaches.  

How is everyone waiting for Friday 8th? 

I'm off this week and trying to keep my mind occupied...... Had the usual symptons but nothing too hectic, I expect my ovaries are starting to settle I hope, I had so many follicles they must take a little while to drain back to normal.

God I wish there was a fairy godmother that could just wave their wand for us !!!

Tracey xx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Morning everyone!
Mel - thanks for the BFP dance!! I love dancing, can I join you?           

Skyblue - so sorry for your bad news. I do hope your dream will come true soon! 

I've still got 4 days to go before the test, so not too long any more!!!   I already thought I'm getting my period as I had a headache (normal PMS symptom for me) as well as some AF pains on Sat. But still no sign of AF arriving, so I am keeping positive.   . I've only got slightly sore (.)(.), some bloating and a funny feeling in my tummy occasionally (it's like a throbbing sensation, usually when I wake up in the morning - maybe it's just butterflies in my tummy!!) 

I'm having my first Reiki treatment on Wednesday. Has anyone tried this? 

And since the weather is supposed to stay nice this week, I've also decided to do some gentle Nordic walking (with poles). Can't start my favourite bellydancing yet but really want to do some form of excercise!!

Best of luck to everyone!
Minttu
xxx


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Like to join this thread if I may - had 2 grade 2 8 cell embies transferred today - my test date is the 15th June so not as long to wait as some of you i see atleast i only have to do 1 weekend -
This is my 2nd ICSI my last was a BFN back in October  
It was really touch and go for ET today as I developed OHSS after my EC on Friday I only have 1 ovary & they got 18 eggs 13 fertilised so my poor ovary was about 5 times the size as normal I was poorly ick over weekend & had to go to hospital
however felt much better from last night & the dr done a scan this morning & the fluid around my ovary has gone right down so he done the ET apparently it shouldn't hinder my chances -  please my little beanies stay nice & warm
I have been having accupunture this time which has chilled me out - I am going to REALLY try not to get so paranoid about this 2ww I am going to try & enjoy it what will be will be - (only my 1st day remind me girls when i am pulling my hair out   ) 

Good luck to all of you girls on your 2ww - congrats on the BFPs & lots of hugs to the people who had BFN's

Looking forward to catching up with you all soon

Teresa
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Skyblue* ~ sorry to read your news hun......take care of yourself and have some good away time with DH 

*Teresa* ~ welcome to the thread  That was close for you but glad you got to go ahead with ET......loads of luck  

How's everyone doing?

Been a bit quiet here this weeekend......is everyone out enjoying the fab weather 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi

Tracey and Minttuw Not too much longer for us,I've still got slight AF pains,sore (.)(.) and a couple of spots . Just goingt o keep stayingg positive and keep dancing  

[fly]                       [/fly]

Teresa You poor thing,you've had a rough time of it.  your little embies are tucked up nicely and embedding themselves

Lizzy Hope your ok  It is very quiet on here at mo,normally got pages to catch up on

love to everyone else,hope your all well

Love Mel xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news skyblue.

I have been having really bad AF type pains for the past couple of days but I am trying to stay positive as I know this happens.  My sore boobs have gone and I have a couple of spots but nothing else really to report.

Hurry up Friday.

Good luck to everyone else
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you are all OK.

AF came early so it hasn't worked for me this time. Thinking about next time already!

Good luck to all the other testers


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Morning everyone!
Fergali - so sorry for the   that arrived early! I hope your dream will come true soon!  
Kerry & Tracey - we are testing on the same day.  Only 3 nights to sleep!! Hang in there!!    

Mel - Only 3 nights to sleep!! How do you feel? Anxious, excited, scared, bored with waiting? I am feeling all these at the same time.      

Teresa -   ! Sorry to hear about your OHSS. How are you feeling today? Luckily your embies are on board now and settling in nicely. Take it easy, put your feet up and stay positive!   

Kehlan - I really enjoyed reading about your swimming trip. Whereabouts are you? I come from Finland and grew up in a small town surrounded by big lakes and really miss swimming in the lake. It's fantastic!!! But I am a coward, not very good with very cold lakes, the weather has to be very hot for me to go swimming but after sitting in a hot sauna it's fab.  Hey, don't let the cats claw your breasts too much!!    Good luck on your test!!!   

Hello to everyone else too who I forgotten to mention.  Good luck!!!   

Minttu
xx


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Girls 
Have had a real downer day - AF type symptons and (.)(.) killing me.... Why do we analyse everything? I wish we could be sedated through these 2 weeks, wouldn't it be lovely.. 
We're going to test Friday afternoon when hubby gets in from work, didn't want him having to go to work depressed if it doesn't work out.

Kerry & Minttu - how are you babes?

Love Tracey 
Here's my dancing rant;-


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi All

Well did a silly thing 5 minutes ago, tested early!!!

Used one of those ultra early ones from the net which measure 10iu and it was negative.  ET was on the 26th May and I've been told to test on the 12th June which is 17 days past but that's just a precaution.  Really gutted now.

Have no symptoms other than boobs like sand bags but they're like that before AF every month anyway.

Gutted, gutted, gutted.

Anyway enough about me, sticky glue to everyone else on the 2ww.

Tracyx


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

everyone

[fly] 3 MORE SLEEPS, 3 MORE SLEEPS, 3 MORE SLEEPS, 3 MORE SLEEPS 3 MORE SLEEPS, 3 MORE SLEEPS, 3 MORE SLEEPS 3 MORE SLEEPS, 3 MORE SLEEPS, 3 MORE SLEEPS, 3 MORE SLEEPS [/fly]

Kerry have developed spots too,have still got sore (.)(.) and AF pains

Fergali Sorry to hear your news ,  for next time

Minttuw I'm starting to feel really anxious now,am constantly knicker checking,even made DH buy white toilet roll instead of blue si I can spot easier (sorry tmi)  

Tracey  for fri, so many of us testing on the same day.Lets hope its all positive news for us       

Tracy Left you a message on Sunbeams

Todays dance

[fly]                                     [/fly]


----------



## pianoplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

Dear All
sorry i havent been on for a few days.
well- just done my test and cant believe it- it was a BFP!!! 
am still in shock - i really didnt expect it- had AF cramps for a 5 days and v v sore (.)(.)
goes to show you never can tell.

Well am a long way to go- but this is the furthest i have ever been. i didnt think it would ever happen after my chances were so low.

I hope that the rest of you get the BFPs you all deserve.

love
pp
xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations Pianoplayer what brilliant news.  I am really pleased for you.

Dont give up Muff I think you have tested way too early.

As for me, I am really struggling now.  Got to ring Dr today to arrange a time to go and have bloods taken tomorrow.  I am going to ask him to ring DH with the result on Friday after 12 so I will be home from work.

As for symptoms, no sore boobs any more, still getting AF pains, have a few spots, very tired and generally feeling rubbish!!

I just want Friday to come so I can start planning my future.

Anyway speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Kerry

My sore boobs have left me this morning too.  They've been swollen and sore ever since EC but this morning back to pancakes.  Feeling very despondent and even had a wee cry, tears again as I'm writing.  At work too, better sort myself out...

Sad

Tracy x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Tracy

I cant tell if my boobs are swollen cause they quite big anyway!!  I keep checking for veins but I dont know if I have any more than normal!!  Feel a bit strange today, like I am on another planet!!

Try not to get too upset babes, keep thinking positive.  Listen to me, I wish I could take my own advice!!

I am at work too so better go!

Take care
Kerry


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Pianoplayer on your   

You must be on  

I'm delighted for you.  

It's the best feeling ever. Enjoy every second of it.  

Trish x


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Tracy 

Dont be disheartened. Could be too early to be gutted yet. It take approx. 6-8 days for the embies to implant. If they do implant you then have to allow enough time for the pregnancy hormone to start releasing into your body. Hang in there until the 12th. 

  



Trish x


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

offically on the 2ww for IUI from now - in waitng for the longest 2 weeks of my life!!

Lucyann


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies, thought I would join you - testing Friday along with so many others on this thread - so here's hoping for a good positive day!!      

I don't really know how to read my symptoms but knicker checking is getting out of hand.  I am practising positive thinking this cycle which is really quite tough at times but something I haven't tried before and I reckon it can't do any harm.

So hoping for a BFP from my blasts

Roll on Friday I am not going to do a home test- will wait until I go to the clinic Friday morning - results should be called Friday afternoon.

Fingers crossed for us all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Trying to be positive but being realistic at the same time.  Hope I'm wrong.

Good luck to all those testing this weekend.

Tracy x


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi everyone  

I have been a secret lurker for sometime now but the 2ww has been torturous and it seems like you guys know exactly what its like! On my 3rd 2ww but first for IVF had 2 - 4cell embies transferred and am due to test Friday.

Have been having cramps but mostly at night, no sore (.) (.) so very confused about it all!!! 
Glad to hear I am not the only one knicker checking ALL day!!!

Lots of      here's to lots of BFPs!!!

Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Congratulations pianoplayer!!! That's brilliant news!    

Tracy, I hope your test is wrong. Don't give up, stay positive!!   

Maryclarey, Lucyann & Flo-jo -   

I thought I tell you about what an amazing experience I just had! I had my first ever Reiki treatment today. The healer was just amazing!!! The feedback she got from my energies during the session was spot on!!! She didn't get that much feedback from my reproductive organs, the only thing she could say was that she didn't feel that I was either ovulating or getting my period and that the area felt very "cockooned" as she put it. To me that's sounds good! What she told me about many other things in my life made me cry as it was so true and we talked for a long time. It was like a therapy session for me! She is such a lovely person! She also does meditation classes and I am going to join one of her classes next week. She lend me a moonstone which is associated to birth, the womb, child bearing, fertility and emotional balance. Now I am holding it constantly.        

 and     to everyone!

Minttu
xx


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls, ive been lurking . im also due to test on friday, there are so many!!
I wish everyone good luck.
This is my fourth 2ww after icsi treatment. i never want to do it again! 
My symptoms are cramping and lower back pain, which have been on and off the last couple of days, and today a bit of spotting.Sore boobs and a bit bigger which is great cause normally as flat as a pancake!!
I dont hold out much hope..


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just reading all your posts 

Good luck & lots of      for all the Friday testers 

Congrats PP on your  

Tracey still to early to test - keep positive I know its hard 

I had ET Monday & have nonething to report I am still feeling poorly ill from OHSS the symptons are going down slowly but have to go to hospital every other day - please don't hurt my beanies 
I went back to work today as had a course so not to strenuous however knocked it right out of me 
i could kick myself for doing this today I am taking a few more days of work hope I have not blown it
by doing too much 

Anyway enough about me - hope everyones feeling positive & sending you all lots of 
   

Teresa
xx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

hi everyone and a huge big GOOD LUCK!!!!! to everyone who is testing in the next couple of days.

Been having some problems with work over time off sick and feel quite threatened by thweir attitude.  company policy is that time off is paid at the manager's discretion and if you have three times off no more sick pay for three months - in my case they have officially made it 12 months and the letter made it clear they will be watching me for an improvement in my attendance.

all my time off has been due to fertility treatment and I have kept them informed of whats going on but now I am getting worried - with another nine potential treatments in front of me I am guaranteed to be having a fair bit more time off.

It feels like they are really going out of their way to add to my stress, hassling me about training and asking me all the time to do overtime and now this.  I know my doctor would sign me off if he found out  but I honestly can't afford to not be working, DH does not earn enough to rely on his wage alone.  I'm also getting sarcastic comments about the amount of "holidays" I am having, and this is from people who know I have been off sick rather than on holiday.

I have just under a week to go now and I am trying to keep myself busy and not leave myself time to worry.  I am having no sympoms at all, no sore boobs, nothing, which is worrying me a bit.  sorry to be so depressed to day but I am feeling very down and am convinced it has failed.

Kehlan


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi. I had embryo transfer last friday, was feeling a lot better today so went to work - was this a big mistake ? 
    I tried to sit down as much as I could, but did not realise the amount of walking I do during the day, just by going from office to office and the toilet several times (drinking lots of water). Although the offices are quite close to eachother, I started having stabbing pains again.
    Did I go back to work too soon? I have been off work off sick for 2 weeks as was feeling poorly before egg collection. I also got sick of watching daytime TV.

    Tommorrow I just gonna sit all day in the office by the telephone, nothing else. Yeah, got loads to do unfortunately.

    Its hard to know what to do for the best. If the IVF doesn't work I would be thinking and asking questions what did I do wrong.

    I mean take tonight for example, I was just about to eat one of those eclair sweets, and butterfingers as I am, dropped it on the floor. My cat made a dash for the sweet and to prevent her from eating and choking on the sweet, I automatically bent down quickly to pick it up - didn't I know about it - stabbing pains again. So rested up until the pain had gone or was not so severe.

  But that would be one of my questions if this did not work was it because I bent down, did not rest enough, went back to work too soon or am I just being silly and just think  que sera sera what will be will be, this won't really make me feel any better. It might be that my two embryos hope and faith didn't make it, but hopefully they are growing inside me.

POSITIVE THINKING        

  sorry about the long post

  Sonia    testing on 15th June 07


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Sonia

I was the same as you during my recent FET....... always asking did I do too much, did I lift my son up and down too often.... was carrying my heavy shopping a bad idea, did my tripping on the step cause them to come away, did my bending down have any impact on the outcome?

My consultant reassured me that how much or how little I do has no reflection on the embies as to whether they implant or not. If the embies are completely perfect 100%, and not just perfect to the eye of the embryologist, then they will want to implant themselves to keep themselves safe. If they're not right in every way.... they wont.  

I rested for the whole 2ww during my 1st ICSI and it was a  . My 2nd ICSI I hardly rested at all and I got a . For my FET last month I did a bit of both and that was a  . 

From past experiences, we're just not in control.  



Trish x


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

2ww

Pianoplayer A big  on your ,you must be on .Am hoping that my symptons mean the same but don't want to get too hopeful. 

Kerry Not too long to go now hun,hang on in there       

Tracy Try not to get too down,I know easier said thandone but try and stay positive 

Lucyann  with 

Flo jo.Mary Clarey and Cathy q  and welcome to thread.So many of us testing on Fri,hope its all going to be positve news for us       

Minnuw Not long now hun,2 more sleeps(like counting 4 xmas ) I have a moonstone too,my friend gave it to me after she conceived with it,its been under my pillow ever since.Hope it brings you lots of luck       

Teresa Hope you will be feeling better soon,  on 

Kehlan You could do without all that stress at work ,how cruel are some people.they have no idea what your going through.Try and stay positive       

Sonia I think that anyone who gets a BFN will blame it on anything that they did,Even those who have done everythiing by the book.Try not to get stressed about it and take it easy 

Still no AF,but still having cramps but not as bad,(.)(.) are still sore and people have actually told me today that they look bigger. Feeling very anxious now.Fell out with a friend earlier,She has no consideration for me sometimes,I see her almost everyday but wanted sometime to myself tonight and also was having my hair one and she got really funny with me so ended up sending text message back telling her thats shes got no consideration for me and that i don't need her stressing me out at the mo and she replyed that its me with the problem so feeling quite angry tonight.She has 3 children all concived naturally.

Sorry for the moan.

Hope everyone ok

Love mel xx


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry todays dance 

[fly]                           [/fly]


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh I am having a terrible day.  Convinced it hasnt worked.  Beren crying lots.  I think I am trying to prepare myself for the worst.  Been and had my bloods done and now they tell me I MIGHT get the results by tomorrow!!  If I dont I am going to go buy a HPT.

Forgot to tell Dr to phone me after 12 so he might phone me at work, so I am considering not going in.

Still got sorish boobs and af cramps and feeling really stressed.

Hopefully I will post tomorrow with a positive result.

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow.  Here's hoping we get loads of BFP's, we all deserve them.

Lots of love
Kerry
xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi can i join in 

I am on 2ww from ARGC and sat at home DH not letting me do a thing , I promist my self i would not do a 2ww diary this time or name my little dots or do any thing the same as last time , so may be just a little 2ww ladies thred wont harm.

I wish you all luck

nico


----------



## pianoplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all
thanks for all your lovely wishes am still in TOTAL shock. the BFP Hasnt sunk in- and am scared to get too excited in case it doesnt go all the way. I suppose i will only start believing it once i have a scan.

i really hope the rest of you all get BFPs, the 2 ww is soooo hard 

by the way i also worried that I went to work in the 2WW with a long tube commute, but as long as you dont overdo it i cant see it making a difference.

Good luck everyone
love
pp
xxx


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kerry, I know exactly how you feel.  I'm testing tomorrow (HPT not bloods) and I'm currently sending myself mad thinking about it.  I'm feeling so negative today, really not expecting BFP as I've barely had any symptoms. Slight AF pains and slightly sore (.)(.) but barely anything.   yet which is good news but still don't think I've had enough symptoms.  Have a few headaches but think that's down to the drugs.

Sonia, I hope work was less stressful today and you didn't overdo it!


Kehlan, sorry to hear you've had such trouble with your work, it's not fair but hopefully soon you'll be pregnant and won't need to worry about work soon!


 to all of you testing tomorrow (or over this weekend) - I hope we all get what we so want and deserve!    

 PP - what good news!    Inspires us all

J x


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi everyone

Still no AF,cramps have gone but still got sore (.)(.) and have been very teary today

Going out with friends tonight so i'm not home climbing the walls,roll on 2mrw morn.

 to everyone else testing tomorrow aswell.Hope its good news for us        

Will let you know ASAP

Love Mel xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Fergali* ~ hun, i'm sorry your news wasn't better 

*Tracy* ~ you're way too early, I'm sure theres still a chance hun  

*Lucyann* ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test. Loads of luck  

*Flo-jo, MaryClarey, Cathy, Nico* ~ hi and welcome to you all too 

*Kehlan* ~ sorry you are having such a hard time with work (((hugs))) We have a work issues board if that would help....you will need to be given access to it though. I'll IM you later 

*PP* ~ fab news...congratulations, enjoy hun!! 

*Francine, Cossie, Kerry, Surfbint, Juliet, Minttu, Flo-jo, Mary and Cathy* ~ wow, loads testing tomorrow......much much luck to you all         

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

This site is so wonderful! And you ladies are the best!!!  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow or another day! All the best to everyone still to have their dream come true. I hope you all get there sooner or later, you sure deserve it!!!   

Love
Minttu  
xxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Good  luck to everyone testing today, I wil be thinking of you.

congratulations pianoplayer!

Nico, welcome to the thread, the ladies here are wonderful and so supportive.

Lou, hope you are bearing up ok, we havent got too much longer to wait even if it feels like forever!

I am feeling better than I have been.  I wrote a letter to HR yesterday addressing my concerns. don't know what sort of response I will get but am not going to worry about it.

Thank you to everyone for your support, I couldn't get throguh this without you.  you're the best!


Kehlan


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Test date 22nd June - day 16 I know but thats when my fertility nurse said to wait to. Weather I can or not.................................. so far I haven't had to 

Feel a bit odd today sore (.) (.) (only day 3 but probably all the hormones - thats what they have always done to me before).

Trying V.Hard to be positive, however as you know, we've all been there - know hard is that bump back to reality when it hasn't worked.

I'm off to family wedding/christening  tomorrow so will have all the usual q's why haven't you had a baby, when are you having baby etc  

and then the sympathetic ones who - bless them - give you that look. 

My Grandma is a classic case - my cousins gf had a baby (considering they weren't trying for one) when she had PCOS ( apparently 6 months Before had been told by the doctors she would NEVER be able to have children (?) therefore its bound to happen to me  - may Grandma can be quite naive - bless!!

to top it off at work a girl is pregnant (without trying ) knows the basics of the situ. but goes on and on about how much she hates being Pregnant, moaning about how much shes wants to be out drinking, clubbing, cant eat this that and the other  - and then eating it anyway  

Sorry guys just needed a quick rant 

feel better now 
THINK POSITIVE !!

Lucyann

X


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi Nico,

i test aday after you it would be lovely to have someone share the    with

love sam xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you for the welcome

Lucy ann my Nan  asked me yester day how my MFI was going      she is 86 if only it was as easy as putting together a flat pack kitchen unit.

i am going out today just for a bit of food shopping and to get a precription for my Clexane injection i have 2x aday the clinc did not give me enough to get me through to test day.

good luck for any fri weekend testers I still have a week to go but have not started going to mad YET  am doing a large Jigsaw today with my MIL .

have a good day all 

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry cross post sam I would love to share the madness of the last few days with you too


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I am afraid its a BFN for me.  I was told at work and made a complete tit of myself!!  Dr said that the main problem is my high hormone level and my endo.

Got an appointment for next Friday to discuss our options.  We get one more free go (we are so lucky).  We are going to wait for a good few months to try and get my endo sorted at least.

I am absolutely devastated but in my heart I knew it hadnt worked.  What I am finding most difficukt is the guilt.  My DH has been brilliant but I cant help feeling that I am letting him down.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Kerry 

Im so sorry you got a  this morning.    Its the worst feeling ever but please dont blame yourself for it not working. It is completely up to the embies themselves whether they decide to implant or not. If they are perfect then they know it, and they'll implant to keep themselves safe. Your DH knows that how much you wanted it to work and he knows you did everything you could to make it happen. Please dont blame yourself or think thay you let anyone down. 

As the song says.... 'Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and start all over again'.  

We're all here for you.

Trish


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Hi Kerry
Life's a ***** sometimes - I'm not testing till later as I've got people coming round who know nothing about fertility so testing after lunch. 
Each time I've failed before I always feel I'm letting DH down but you know they don't want a kid with anyone else but us !
A big hug honey. Have a drink tonight and I know I will . . . .
Tracey xx

Good luck everyone testing today.


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

I've got a positive - in shock

Come on Girls lets get some more.


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats surfbint ... looks like you won't be having that drink tonight!!  

   

Best of luck to everyone else testing today

      

Just proving that us ex-board girls still keep an eye on how everyones getting on!  

Jo xxx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all - just to let you know....... that for now ......


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, it's another  for me!  

I'm gutted and can't stop crying, DH is coming home early so we can cry together... 

I had a haunch that it hadn't worked this time either as I didn't feel any different than last time, but the bad news are still so very difficult to take. So disappointing!! I don't have any strength to even think about the next tx yet, but I guess we will try at least one more time and then see if that's it for us. 

Kerry - I know exactly how you feel at the moment! It's devastating!!  
Flo-jo & Surbint -  Congrats for you  BFP!!

Good luck to everyone still to test!!!      

Minttu
xx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Flo-jo and Surfbint 

A massive WEY-HEY!!! on your  

You must be  and floating on .

         

Are there anymore   today? Hope so. 

Trish x


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi guys
Sorry I haven't been around much -busy here as taking youth group away camping this weekend - not the best timing!! So won't be around all weekend either will catch up on Sunday night. Just wanted to see how my fellow testers had got on today.

So sorry to hear of your BFN minttw and Kerry - big big big hugs to you x x x really hope you find the strength, Im sure you will to continue your journey x x 

Well its a    for us at 5 this morning - I did three to make sure!! In total shock and know I won't have time to think about it properly this weekend but dh can't stop smiling!!

Wishing every one all the best
Catch up soon
Love Maryclarey x


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Minttu

Im so sorry to read you got a    today.    

It really is so upsetting,    having gone through all that, to end up with nothing. Its just so unfair.   

I am still coming to terms with my last   a couple of weeks ago. The only thing I can focus on is finding the money and starting all over again. 

Give yourselves some time.... then come back and tell us how you're both doing and what you're plans are.

We're all here for you. Take care.  

Trish x


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Maryclarey on your  

You must be ecstatic.       

Its a truly wonderful feeling. Enjoy every second of it.  

Trish x


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Tracy I'm so sorry you had a        

Life is so unfair. We put ourselves through so much... and then get nothing at the end of it.     

Trish x


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi all

Its a   for us,can't believe it,still in shock.

Will catch up with posts in a bit

Love Mel xx


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Just wanted to say congratulations to Cossie, Maryclarey and Flo Jo....... I'm still in shock myself.

To all the other girls testing today - my thoughts are with you. Having had 5 years TTC and quite a few failures I know how hard it can be. Keep positive and your dreams can become reality. I wish you all the best for your future goes.
ps (I believe the acupuncture really helped me this time x)

Let's hope this BFP continues healthy and happy xx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Mel 
         
 on your  
Trish x ​


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi I am on day 8 of 2WW had 2 8 cell grade 1 embryos put back.

Can I ask the poeple who have got BFP's what symptoms they had as I don't seem to have any

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations to Surfbint,flo jo and Mary clarey on your 

[fly]                 [/fly]

How are you all feeling?Still in shock myself,keep looking at pee stick


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Kerry Sorry to hear your news.Hope everything goes well for you next time.Keep positive. 

Minntu Sorry to hear your news,hope it goes well for you next time. 

Lucyann Feel free to have a rant on here,thats what we're all here for,some people have no consideration for waht your going through.Hope you will be feeling better in next few days 

Nico Your post reminded me of my nan,She thought i was having ITV and HIV,bless them . Hope the next week goes quick for you, good luck

Hope everyone else well.

Thanks for all your support over the last few months.

Love Mel x x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi newday 

I am a week in to my 2ww and test next thursday and have no symptoms at all 
One min i want a symptom and the next I think no news is good news

just stay positive

good luck Nico


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

I'm afraid it's a   for me too    I did expect it as didn't really have any symptoms but it doesn't make it any more devastating.  I don't know how I'll find the energy to go through this all again but at the same time, I know we won't stop either.

I'm so sorry Kerry and Minttuw to hear of you BFNs also

 to Surfbint, Flo-jo, Maryclarey and Cossie on your BFP's - am so pleased for you!

 to all still waiting to test

J x


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls, today i got a bfp then went on to bleed. 
it has  been an awful day, keep thinking it would settle down but it seems not.
I have had a "chemical pregnancy" as they call it before, so recognise it only to well.
Thanks girls for all you're support, good luck to everyone.


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Cathyq - that must be really hard to get so close  

J  x


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

soul destroying. dont know where to go now. probably a rest.


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

You can never prepare for the devastation - take care of yourself  

J x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

cathyq 

what a cruel world sending you and DH lots of love
nico


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I woke up at 4am this morning with AF type pains and all the othe symptoms are there as well. so, I think AF will arrive today or tomorrow.  I didnt ovulate on this cycle until day 14 which is late for me so by that, I am not due AF until Tuesday, which would be the full 28 days.  (A normal cycle for me is 26 days, ovulating on day 11-13.)

I cried for a bit but am feeling pretty numb at the moment.  Have to go to work today and dreading it, Saturdays are a nightmare at the best of times where I work.

Kehlan


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi Nico ,

I'm exactly the same as you no symptoms what so ever really starting to think 
that it has not worked again for us this time   .

and even when i popped up to see my mum and dad today he turned to me and said don't build your
hopes up to much that way it way it wont hurt as much as last time(yeah right) but i know he
meant it in a nice way if you know what i mean.

sending lots of     

Sam 

 hi to all the other 2ww i hope your having a good weekend


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Do you mind if i join you, i had et yesterday so just at the beginning of my 2ww - im such an impatient person that i dont know how im gonna get through it. 
Good luck to everyone else on here who are on 2ww too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

kehlan PMA girl stay positive please I was given a long list from my clinic about what to not panic about one of them were spotting , cramping pains , lower back , and all other pre menstrual symptoms they can be coused by the mediction you are on. i dont know what you are on but here is my list

A half a pill i can not remember the name if 4x a day
2x clexane injection 12 hours apart
ix baby asperin 
1 big fat horrible ina muscular GESTONE injection at night (its a killa)

so if that snot playing with my body i dont no what is I have to feelings any where apart from the big one in my head that it has worked and i am 
PUPO PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE

SO come on girls repeat after me i am PUPO      

Sam same for you too PUPO PUPO

also remeber that you have done all you can to make this work and nothing is your falt we are in the hands of GOD or in my case Mr T   

have a good sunday all of you

xxx

nico


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Nico, thanks so much for the words of support.  I'm not on medication, my clinic does not do medicated cycles.  This is my third attempt.

Sam Jane, welcome to the madhouse!

Well the pains have subsided for now.  I feel very bloated though.  I'm really hoping I at least get through to testing day on tuesday - i will be doing one of those off road landrover driving days on monday and I'm really excited about it (it was planned and booked before I knew I would be having this treatment).  anyway, since its a couple of hours drive to get to the place, we've booked into a luxury hotel for two nights and I don't want AF spoiling everything!!!!

I've been talking to my belly, telling my little bundle of cells to keep growing and dividing and telling it how much I want it.  Daft huh?

Church as usual this morning and the pregant lady has gone pop and has a nice new baby.  And you know what - I was fine!  although I admit I did not go over and talk to her.

Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting!

love
Kehlan


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

everybody,hope you dont mind me joining in.Im on my dreaded 2ww  ,am day 5 today,I test on 21st june.I was really upbeat and positive until yesterday,then I was crying all the time!!,I know I must relax,and I have been, but yesterday I just thought Im crap,im guna let everyone down .Ive had funny period like drags since ET on my left groin and down my left thigh which comes and goes.Its awful,one minute I want the cramps as I feel something is going on,the next I dont want them coz I think something is going wrong!! . Feel alot more relaxed again today,although I dont like this hungover feeling ive had for the last 3 days .Anyway enough of me rambling.Heres lots of baby dust and positive sticky vibes to everyone on their 2ww,its our time ladies!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Kehlan please be carfull Off road driving what are you like the lux hotel sounds good

welcom gogo i have been told to drink 4 lits of water a day and 1 of milk youk but it may be good to keep up your fluid intack if your feelin hungover in the head xx good luck

nico


----------



## sharon919 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi girls and all.............

Have just found this website and due to test BHcg tomorrow as its Day14...........Hey wished I had found this site before today...............suspense has been killing!!!
Good Luck to everyone else


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all

I'm on day 10 and tested this morning with a 10mui test BFN

think it's all over

dawn


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

((((((((( to Earley))))))))))))  dont panic


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kerry* ~ so sorry to hear of your BFN....i hope that you can get your endo sorted. Good luck for Fri hun 

*Minttu* ~ much love and many hugs to you too....so sorry for your news 

*Juliet* ~ really so sorry....look after yourself 

*Cathy* ~ ah hun, i'm sorry you had to go through that again......huge hugs 

*Kehlan* ~ how are you getting on.....hope work wasn't too bad yesterday. Have fun tomorrow 

*Lucyann* ~ hope the Christening went ok hun and not too many insensitive comments were made......why do people think it's ok to be very personal when it comes to babies!! 

*Dawn* ~ welcome to the thread......try not to worry too much about symptoms, seems like anything goes.
Lots of luck   Aw, just seen your other post......you're really too early to test so I'm sure there's still hope (((hugs)))

*Leanne* ~ welcome to you too.....what day do you test?  

*Gogo and Sharon* ~ hi there, welcome to you both  Sharon ~ much luck for tomorrow  

*Lisa* ~ good luck for your test tomorrow too  

*Hi Sam and Nico* ~ hope you are having a fab weekend 

*Surfbint, Flo-jo, Mary and Mel (Cossie)* ~ really fantastic news for you all.......huge congratulations. Be very happy and enjoy!!!!

Love & luck all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## SUNSHINE STAR (Jun 9, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all the fabulous 2WWers
> 
> helen316 29 May FET
> lotties mom 29 May ICSI
> ...


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi I am testing on friday 15th June 07.        

Over the weekend it has been so difficult for me, it was my husbands 40th birthday party on saturday night, it was a good night apart from 2 of our friends started argueing with each other over football (how pathetic) towards the end of the night. I thought there was going to be a punch up. So basically shouted at them to stop it probably made it worse but I was and still am so annoyed with them. DH was oblivoius to this all, he was already really drunk. It was also difficult as our little girl should have been with us she would have been one years old, but she died when i was just over 23 weeks pregnant. It didn't help that my SIL was parading her baby around saying mummy this and mummy that.

Then I was driving home at midnight. I was so tired, I had enough by 10.30pm but as I was driving so I stayed. We had 4 friends staying with us, they carried on drinking in the house, I went to bed but I could not sleep as they were talking really loudly. The next thing I hear is my dh and his friend outside yelling at eachother. He could not find his mobile phone and his friend was accusing dh of nicking his phone and he was going to call the police. By this stage I had enough, it was really warm outside everyones windows would have been opened and it was 2am. I did not need this. Got up, went downstars and tried to calm down the situation and tried to find his mobile phone, I was bending, looking in all the cupboards, moving everything could not find his phone. Told him and everyone else by this stage they all were really drunk to go to bed and we will look for it in the morning. By this stage it was 3am. Not only that, went into the bathroom, and someone peed everywhere on the floor, so had to clean that up.
Went back to bed, then the cat woke me up at 7 wanting to be fed.

Sunday morning, a friend of ours confessed he took for the phone as a joke and put it in his car. I was furious with him, he saw me looking for this darn phone at 2am. 

I was so upset yesterday, I was tired, tearful and started bleeding. Fresh blood which then turned into brown discharge and lots of cm. Its a lot better today but took the day off work to rest up anyway.

I am so confused, the brown discharge is not as bad today, but don't know whether its a good thing or a bad thing. I tried to search it on here but some people had brown discharge then AF others had brown discharge and a BFP. I am so so confused.

Sorry for the rant and long post

  Sonia x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hello Ladies !

Can i join you?  Im on my first 2ww and its driving me mad.  My clinic wont allow testing till day 17 or 18.  I cant believe i have to wait so long!  
Im testing on the 22nd June which is our 5th wedding anniversary. Not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing.  if i get a BFP it will be amazing, but if i get a BFN it will spoil our anniversary cos i will be so upset.  

I had 2 4 cell grade 4 embies put back   ( my clinic grades 1 as the lowest and 5 as the best), and none made it to the freezer.

Since ET i havent done anything but lie around and relax, but i thought id walk the dog this morning and now have really bad AF pains.  
Its so hard not to read too much into every twinge and ache!

S
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

hi girls, can i join you?

im on my first 2ww (ivf) i had et on sat and im testing on the 24th.

i'll have a look thru before attempting personal  

love, luck n babydust to us all  

maz xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello again!  I'm back on my second 2ww and very excited to be here again. Please add me to the orange list Lizzy. 
Me and DH decided to Egg Share this time round and had 2 grade1 8 & 9 cell embies put in the oven this morning.

 for all you girls on the 2ww

Sarah


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Lizzy - Im testing on 24th June, sorry i didnt put that on my first post.

Maz - Hiya hun, were testing same day, hope its great news for both of us.

Sonia - You poor thing, feel really,really sorry for you. Hope the bleeding was nothing and you go on to get a  .

Sarah - They sound like great embies, good luck chick.

Scoobydoo - My clinic wont let me test til 18 days either but to be honest i think most are the same - fingers crossed you get a bfp on your anniversary.

A big hello to everyone else too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi

Sorry for lack of personals over weekend,had a busy weekend and still in shock.Am feeling ok,just tired.

Well done to those with   and goodluck to everyone else.

Will catch up with posts tomorrow.

Love Mel xx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello everyone and thank you for your nice words. I had a lovely time on Sat on a picnic with lots of friends but on Sun I felt so down, I was so sad for the embies who didn't want to stay in my womb and I just started crying several times all of a sudden, then I had a massive headache, got my period, burnt my finger while cooking and bit my tongue badly when eating (it was bleeding for a long time!!)!!!   DH was lovely and did his best to comfort me. I feel much better now. We have a follow up consultation booked in two weeks time - I am very keen on hearing what they say this time. If they tell us once more that I am an old woman and that we should consider using donor eggs I am going to punch the consultant!!!!   

Maryclarey -   for your BFP!!!  

Mel - So happy for you!   !!!!  

Nico - Good luck for Thursday!      You are PUPO (and a bit mad too)!!!   

JulietH & Cathyq - So sorry to hear it didn't work for you. I know exactly how you feel. Try to stay positive - easier said than done, I know!!  

Kehlan - Good luck for Tuesday!!    Enjoy your off road drive but be careful out there!!  

Sonia - I really feel for you, you've had really hard time! I do hope the bleeding/spotting is nothing.  

Gogo, Sharon919, Dawn, Scooby Doo, Sarah, Leanne -    Good luck on your test day!  

Maz - I love your pseudonym!! Is your DH called Crap Bag?    Good luck on your test day!  

Sticky vibes to everyone!!

Love
Minttu
x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone can I join again  

This is our 6th and final 2ww.Had ET on Sat and have our last 2 frosties on board 1x8cell and 1x5cell 

Went and watched Shrek the third about 4 hours after ET and hope I havent laughed my beans out,I had tears running down my cheeks  

I am testing the 23rd   

Shaz xx


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Hi All

Havent posted on this list for a while, mainly on FET list. But just wanted to let you all know I have had a BFP following ,my first FET. Long long wait to be pregnant again after my MC Jan 2006... but it has happened... cant quite believe it yet.. terrified in fact that it might happen again but have DE onboard this time from younger darling friend so hopefully that will mean a more positive outlook...

Keep going gals, it can and does happen, even when you least expect it. Dont give up!!!!!! Sticky thoughts to all those testing soon.        
Have a great day
Starfish 3 (Sharyn) in New Zealand


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Hi everyone

AF arrived this morning bang on time. My third attempt is over and I am absolutely devastated, since I have been feeling pretty sick for the last few days, I really was hoping...

Sorry for such a short post but I feel really ill with the pain at the moment.

good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Kehlan    So Sorry for your sad loss

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
can i join you?  i will try and keep up but i'm off work the moment so not on line as often.

Had ET on our first IVF on 4th June so just into the 2nd week of   apart from being tired and a few dizzy spells usually feeling like i need food no other symptoms

wishing you all lots of


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi flower pot  i had et on the 4th and my test day is this week in fact 2 sleeps time My clinic do test from day one of EC  not sure is thats normal or not but i am going mad 

good luck

nico


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Nico  my test date is Thursday too day 14

dawn


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi newday

I have lost it today and feel all full of tears, i have no symptoms at all feel normal , i am not testing at home but going in for blood test .

how are you feeling and how are you testing?

nico


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow newday and Nico - wonder why my test day is next tuesday then?  actually, i had EC on the saturday (2nd june) and ET on the 4th.

hope to read good news from you both tomorrow  xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you flower pot  i think all clinics are different  i am going in for a blood test tomorrow morning and waiting for the call its goin to be a hard morning 

XXX nico


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot

Care Manch do give quite long test dates, they also count from ET rather than EC like some clinics.

Axxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just want to send good luck wishes to all ladies on their 2ww at the moment, hope this 2ww isnt driving everyone mad and that we all get loads of lovely  's.
Heres a bit of babydust for us all,                ,

Sorry not to do personals but struggling to keep up at the moment and getting confused over whose on this thread and all the people on the other threads i chat to.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello ,
I hope you don't mind me joining you i've been following your thread for a few days as I do my tww, had et on 7th June, 
Wanted to pop on quickly to say to Kehlan that I was very sorry to read her post take care of yourself hun.

Newday and Nico am thinking of you both and sending you  and  for tomorrow
x cazacan


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Can I join you pls, had et today of 2 perfect day 3, 8 cell embies so officially now on   ,  test date  on 24/06 .

Wishing everyone   and sending lots of       

love cj xxxx


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Not postd for a while but so upset today day 10 of 2ww test on Friday 
AF feel likes its just around the corner - my first ICSI failed & AF arrived on test morning 
last time I feel exactly the same this time i am constantly knicker checking & driving me mad 
I have no syptons boobs were big but now have gone down but i know they are the pessaries
not tired having been staying up late as can't sleep - the only thing i am doing is going to the loo constantly about 4 times a night I am holding onto that hope as a sign but its only a glimmmer 
Sorrry its a me post but I was really positive this time had accupuncture chilled out now i feel like its all over the only think i can hope & pray for   & a small miracle

Hope everfyone is not as depressed as me on the 2ww and lots of    
to you all 

Teresa
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone....hope you are all doing ok 

*Kehlan* ~ i'm really sad to see your news.....many hugs hun 

*Teresa* ~ sorry you are down hun, will keep everything crossed for good news Friday (((hugs)))

*Sunshine* ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww thread......i've added you to the list  Good luck for your test on Fri  

*Sonia* ~ hope everythings ok now, the party sounds like a nightmare 

*Scooby Doo* ~ hi there.....i hope that testing on your anniversary is a good sign  Wolud be a fab pressie for you both  

*Maz* ~ welcome to you too....sorry but i just had to shorten your name on the list 

*Sarah* ~ good to have you back hun.....loads of luck to you  

*Thanks Leanne* ~ hope you are doing ok 

*Shaz* ~ hi there. Was Shrek good then.......i loved the other 2 

*Flowerpot* ~ welcome to the thread....sending you lots of  too

Good to see you over here *Mandy*....hope you are getting on ok on your 2ww  

*Cazacan and Cj* ~  loads of luck to you both. What day do you test Cazacan?

*Nico and Newday* ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow you two....hope you get fab news  

*Starfish* ~ congratulations....wonderful news, have a really happy and healthy pg


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Evening ladies   

Lizzy - Shrek was so funny I had tears running down my cheeks on a couple of ocassions  

Nico and Newday - Good luck for testing tomorrow got everything crossed for you both     

        

Shaz xx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

LizzyB, thanks so much for including me in the list, I test on the 21st June,
x cazacan


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Cazacan 

Shaz ~ haven't been to the cinema in ages.....might have to persuade DH to come with me, could do with a laugh 

Nico and Newday       

Have a good day everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I've not posted in here much, have tried to just forget I'm on a 2ww apart from my diary!  It worked (sort of) for first week but now I'm stepping up a gear and not finding it so easy!   Just wondered if any of you have had any mild AF pains during your 2ww?  I had them for first couple of days put that down to them rummaging around during ET! Over last 2 days they're back though, very mild and not quite the same as AF somehow (Sorry I know I'm making no sense) but I'm scared AF will show up over next fews days!   Thought I'd see if any of you were having same thing and then maybe I'd feel like it was just normal.  My legs are aching a little bit too...

Sorry for being a whinge-bag, just wondered if this was just me or something common to us all! 

Axxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Amanda,

I've had those same sensations as you - very, very mild af cramps but not as bad as normal af cramps. Hope this is normal and we both get lovely  's. This 2ww is driving me mad, every time i get a slight twinge i have to run off to the loo and check its not af - im not testing til next sunday either so ive got more than a week left to wait.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Amanda and Leanne....i'll leave you the link to the fabulous BFP/AF pain thread, it's really positive & hopefully it will be reassuring for you both (and everyone else having cramps)

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Love and much luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Well the results are in. 

   with a level of 216.1 Day14

I know I'v been AWOL for a while because I did some clear blue tests that were positive and I didn't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Amanda,

Yeah, sounds like ive got the same AF type pains that youve had.  They were awful for the first few days after ET, then they wore off after the weekend for a few days, but today theyre back. Not a sniff of any other symptoms though.  
Its hard not to over analyse everything, and its so hard not thinking about it all the time.  my job is physically very demanding, so im not working at all for these 2 weeks, and its driving me crazy not having anything to occupy myself with!   

Not long to go till test day - just one more week!!               

S
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

hiya girls  

i cant seem to concentrate long enough to post lately  

newday, congrats hun      bet your over the moon  

mandy, ive had mild af pains too, (ive got some now) try not to worry  

leanne, aint these 2 weeks going slow? it seems like weeks ago i had phoebe and phoebo put back   are you doing a diary hun?

Nico, i hope you got a nice big   

lizzy, lol at you shortening my name, i cant even spell it, i have to copy and paste it      

Starfish congrats hunni    

sorry for lack of personals, theres so many of us on here

sending loads of         to you all

love maz xxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Scooby 

I had Et yesterday and already I am doing my own head in glad to be going back tomorrow, my work isn't physically demanding though just stressful at times but going to take it easy !!

Couldn't imagine being at home for 2 whole weeks I'd be climbing the walls  

 everyone       

cj xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Newday - Yayy, congratulations on your  , thats brilliant news.    .

Lizzy - Thanks so much for that link hun, its put my mind at rest a bit.

Maz - Hiya hun, im doing fine thanks, trying my hardest not to think about this 2ww thing too much - i know what you mean about it going slow though. How are you doing hun? Are you off work this week. Im not doing a diary, i wouldnt have a clue what to write - my life is so boring.

CJ - Hiya hun, its boring just being sat around waiting isn't it. How you doing chick?

Love Leanne x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

levels 203 could be twins


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Nico - Yayy, 2  's in one day. Congratulations hun, im so chuffed for you    .

Love Leanne x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Leanne

why do you think 203 could be twins my reading is 216 day 14 is that high

Dawn


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

nico, thats fab news hun        

leanne i dont work hun   although right now i wish i did to take my mind of this


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Leanne and Newday CONGRATULATIONS    
wonderful news 
xcazacan


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Nico & Newday congratulations on your    you must be on  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Leanne I'm good thanks been fighting the urge to do housework today- drives me mad not to do anything - just end up sittting around eating & watching crap tv   . Relaxing has never been a strong point unless   and   involved - I think we test on the same day 24/06 ?  makes me think mine is wrong as you had ec 4 days before me  my clinic advised 14 days after ec - what about yours? 

       

CJxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

cj im testing on 24th too, my clinic say to test 16 days after et, i had a 3 day transfer so i will test 15 days after et  

good luck babe


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lizzy - Thanks for that link, I haven't time to read it fully now but just peeped at the Poll Results!! 

I'll have a good luck when I get home, thanks so much! 

Axxxx


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone - How's it all going

slowly going  

Halfway through the 2ww ( feels like a year already !!) 

I am trying sooo hard to be good - ie: every little thing either ( depending on my mood at the time) I'm Pregnant or I'm not pregnant ( We've all been there??) 

Do you know what really winds me up ....

1- why cant the pregnancy symptoms be completely different to that of AF - so it doesn't get your hopes up

2 - why does my body always try to trick me into thinking  maybe, just maybe by being late but in the end its just messing with your mind   

enough from me

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE

Lucy xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

    Sorry Ive not on here for a while,got back from a week away in france.I had only ben there 1 day when   turned up 

So its a BFN for me!!! I rang the hospital,who said I could go straight into my 4th go of IUI,but I told her I wanted to leave it a month.
As we have just got the keys to our new house & I think with the stress of moving It would be best to give it a miss,as will have lifting to do,as me & DH have no family living near us that could help.
  So I should be starting my 4th IUI in july.

    Good luck to all you ladies on your 2ww.I will be thinking of you.


    Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Hi all from New Zealand

Nico and Newday -congradulations on your    . Well done - how exciitng.

Beta of 214 on day 14 ( I assume that's 28 days from AF?) is aobut right according to my chart. MY beta was 390 on day 30 and yesterday 1400 on day 33 and my numbers are bang on the average results line on the chart given to my by my clinic...not very often I am happy with being average but this is an exception. LOL.

Everyone else on the 2ww, wishing you all sticky vibes     and lots of patience. You will get to the end though it doesnt feel like it. But you only swab that worry and that impatience for other issues once you get PG, but that;s a big step to get past.. hang on in there

Cheers
Sharyn


----------



## bolek (Mar 23, 2007)

all,

Just to wish you all the best!! This is great forum  

I'm currently on the 2ww and test date 21th June. I have mild AF symptoms, hope  

Good luck everyone and


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

Nico and Newday yahoo thats what we like to see  

Mandy - I had AF pains for a couple of days after ET with quite a bit of pain down into the legs,nothing now oh what does it all mean  

PMA going out to everyone    

Shaz xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi, AF arrived this morning.

  Today was my test day and its a BFN - Devastated  

  Will come back onto fertility friends when feel ready to have another go at IVF.

  See Ya      

    Sonia x


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

sonia im so so so sorry hun, you take as much time away from ff as you need, we will all be here for you when your ready babe        

loadsa love and big hugs, maz xxx


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

So sorry Sonia

take some time look after yourslef

Dawn


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Sonia, so sorry to read your news, Take care of yourself hun, hope your okay x
cazacan


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sonia  It's devastating to get a BFN but it will get better hun, just take good care of yourself and your DH.

Hope everyone else is ok?

I'm moving away from symptom-free but not sure if they're AF symptoms or BFP symptoms (please god let it be the latter.)

Going out now shopping!! To distract myself, catch ya all later

Amanda xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sonia    take care of yourself at this difficult time. xxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sonia - So sorry to hear your news hun, were all here for you if you need to chat.

CJ - Hiya hun, my clinic is getting me to test 18 days from ec which seems like a lifetime - i feel hard done to now i know you're testing after only 14 days. Knowing me i'll test early anyway because i've got no patience, i'll try my hardest not to though cos i'll only be disappointed if it comes up negative.

Amanda - Really hope its bfp symptoms hun, i was having a few mild cramps on wednesday but nothing now which is worrying me just as much - i want to know something is going on in there, i guess you can't win either way.

Nico and Newday - Bet you're both still on cloud nine, congrats to you both.

Francine - Sorry to hear that happened while you were on holiday hun, sending you big hugs  .

Lucy - Im nearly halfway through 2ww as well and its driving me crazy too - you spend all day looking for signs don't you, its terrible. Good luck for a bfp.

Hello to Maz, Starfish, Cazacan, Bolek, Shaz and anyone else i might have missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Today is officially day 1 of my  , so I would like to join you all if you'll have me.
I am really bored already and have another 6 days off from work, which is a good thing for my body, but not necessarily for my sanity  
Leanne- I was so relieved to read your post and see you have an 18 day wait too. My hospital told me 2nd July and I thought they were kidding but apparently not! I reckon it's because they are closed over the weekend . Is your test date a Monday by any chance Leanne? Mine is.
love
Shazi x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

Shazi - welcome hun 

Sonia  so sorry to hear about your BFN hun

Newday and Nicco -  huge congratulations to you both. wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

I've also started with AF symptoms - aches, backache, dull hair, heavy legs, dreams etc.  I am just going to read the poll on voting room.   I had EC on the Sat and ET on the Monday, were testing Tuesday which is 15 days from ET.    

Going to see George Michael tonight, after much deliberation over whether to go i'm hoping it takes my mind off things
xxxxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Shazi,
No my test date is a Sunday, my dh will be away that morning as well cos hes gonna be racing his race car that day so i'll be all alone when i test  , im so impatient though its gonna be hard resisting the temptation to test earlier. I think they say 18 days because if you are pregnant it will definitely show by then, some people test day 14,15 and get a negative - only to get a positive a few days later, i guess it stops people getting upset.

Love Leanne x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Leanne 

I will be testing on my own to that sunday  as Dh is in Newcastle on a stag weekend, my friend has said she will pop round - don't want to test any earlier as already only doing 14 days after ec but know I will not be able to wait until monday !!!

Is there anyone else who can be with you ?

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sonia ~ i'm really so sorry...much love and many hugs xx

Francine ~ sorry it didn't work out for you hun...good luck for July xx

Hi Bolek ~ welcome to the site  and to the 2ww. Loads of luck to you for the 21st  

Shazi ~ welcome to you too....wow what a wait!! I though cowfan was your surname but i just saw your avatar and i guess you just really like cows 

Flowerpot ~ have a good time tonight.....it was my claim to fame that I used to deliver Andrew Ridgleys parents newspaper back in the wham days. Bit of a rubbish claim to fame really but i did bump into George Michael coming out of the house once 

Leanne and Amanda ~ it's a great thread....really reassuring  Amanda ~ have fun shopping, hope it's the good kind 

Dawn and Nico ~ congratulations.....really fab news  

Hope everyone's ok,

Love and much luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I am in total shock - had bloods tested this am & spoke to hospital at lunchtime after the longest morning of my life I may add  - anyway can't believe it we have a  

I still can't take it in after me unsuccessful last time I was convinced it hadn't worked again 
however was going to the loo lots & lots & had low backache that never had before am on a total high 
just want my beanie/s to be safe so feet up 

So girls don't give up it can happen & try & remain positive 

Sorry sonia for your BFN (((((( hugs))))))))

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww 

Teresa

xx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW ... .
fantastic news Teresas , you must be on 
all the best for the rest of your term   
x cazacan


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Teresas - Yayy, congratulations on your   hun, i bet you're on  , yayy       .

CJ - aww bless us both being all alone on test day, i might be a bit naughty and test on saturday instead cos its still 17 days since ec.

Love Leanne x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ohh leanne so tempting but i think i would do the same if  I had been 17 days since ec then but will only be 13 so not going to,,    .

Congrats teresa      -


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

teresas  congratulatins

Dawn


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teresas - ^Congrats^ hun, you must be so excited 

I've got a wicked headache after my shopping trip, did buy some orange knickers though to see out the rest of this 2ww!! 

 to everyone due to test over next few days...  for us all.

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Flowerpot- Hope your a.f. symptoms don't come to anything so sending you   . Enjoy George Michael.
Leanne- I would be tempted to test on day 17 with company rather than day 18 alone. I think we will have waited long enough!
CJ- glad you have a friend to be with you on test day
Lizzy- I would be quite happy with a surname of Cowfan as they are so gorgeous!! I have heard much worse claim to fame's than yours. At least you did meet George.
Teresa- Many   on your  . Great news
Amanda- Bet you have loads of good vibes with those orange knickers of yours!
love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## At last! (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope you don't mind me butting in. I've started my 2ww this week after ET on Weds (13th). The clinic suggested I test on 28/06/07 and I'm trying to keep my sanity until then. This is our first IVF cycle and we didn't have the best result as only one of my seven eggs fertilised. I've read lots of encouraging posts, including on this thread, so I'm trying to remain positive  . But I did have a few moments today where I felt pretty down about it all, and time seems to be standing still or moving incredibly slowly. I just want to know either way, so we can get on with our lives. I'm sure I'm driving my DH mad. 

Sorry for the me rant - but I feel this is the best place to do it as you all know how this feels.

Congrats to those who have had a   and to those who haven't been so lucky or are still waiting  .

Bye for now.

Geri x


----------



## At last! (Mar 14, 2007)

PS: I'm going to sound  but in case someone is tempted, please don't blow me any bubbles as I'd like to keep them on 777  - at least until test day !!! I know, clutching at straws or what ?!!!!

Geri x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Teresa ~ congratulations 

Flowerpot ~ how was George....hope you had a lovely time 

Shazi ~ how are you getting on hun?

Amanda ~ hope those orange knickers bring you lots of luck  

Geri ~ welcome to the thread  Sorry you've struggled with this cycle hun but loads of luck to you and your lovely emby 

Great pic of your dog by the way 

Hope everyone's ok....very quiet here today 

Much luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Teresa - huge    Have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Geri - sending you lots of postive vibes  

Lizzy - George was fab, glad i went as it took my mind off everything for a couple of hours!

Where is everyone getting their orange knickers from?  I struggled to find any just plain orange.  Still got AF pains and backache.  one day to go 

xxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Flowerpot - just wanted to wish you luck with testing on the 19th    

Shazi - how you doing, gone insane yet  

Hi Geri and welcome remember it only takes 1  

Mandy - you still hanging in there  

Day 9 started bad but have decided that its all up to mother nature now, the worry and stress is not doing me or the babies any good.What will be will be  

Shaz xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay strong Shaz - PUPO 
xxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Flowerpot 

Right back at you


----------



## At last! (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for the welcome ladies. I love the idea of orange knickers - made me laugh .

Feeling a bit tired and emotional today. I woke up sobbing this morning - I had a dream about my sister and my mum, and they were both being really horrible to me . It sounds pathetic, I mean the dream wasn't very dramatic or anything,  but I was in floods when I woke up. Perhaps it's my body triggering some sort of release mechanism during this tense time. Weird though!!

Also, I read recently that tea and chocolate are not recommended during the 2ww!! I'm sure the nurse didn't mention that after ET and besides, she gave us a cup of tea after the transfer! I don't drink a lot of tea, but I love my morning cuppa, and perhaps one in the afternoon. As for chocolate - it's been an island in a sea of madness!! 

A bit worried now   .

Only symptoms I have to date are heartburn and the odd twinge in my tummy.

Good luck with the test tomorrow Flowerpot    

Lots of love

Geri x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wouldn't worry Geri, nobody told me anything about chocolate either.  I've been having a cuppa in the morning, the odd one in the evening.  I've had chocolate (especially choc covered brazil nuts as i was sick of normal ones!) plus cake etc - well we have to have some fun in the 2ww


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Geri

Hun, last time I ate no chocolate, drank no tea or coffee, had no baths I did nothing that could in anyway impinge on our result and still had a chemical prg!  This time, I've had tepid baths placed no restrictions on my eating or drinking  (apart from alcohol) and found it a lot less stressful.  Of course stress also plays a part in the outcome so if giving all these things up makes you miserable there's no point!  Don't worry hun! 

Axxxxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Well, the days are not dragging so much now. I am starting to get a little used to this PUPO state that we are all in.
No symptoms apart from slightly bigger (.)(.) but it's early days yet.
Geri- Welcome! Hope your little embie is big and strong and it does only take one remember. I hope you feel a little more positive soon. It's hard isn't it?  I have been drinking gallons of tea since e.t. I love tea, but I am going to restrict myself to 2 cups a day now at the most! Just in case. Have also had lots of chocolate with the tea. Oops!
Flowerpot-   for test day tomorrow!
Shaz- sorry you are having a bad day. We go through such high's and low's. I agree that much of it is in the lap of the gods and what will be will be, and hard as it is, we just have to wait to find out our fate.
Amanda- likewise, your advice about relaxing a little and doing a little of what makes you happy and relaxes you is more important than doing everything exactly by the book. Hence the reason, I won't give up my tea altogether!    for your test day, it's not far away now. By the way, how do you get or avoid a chemical pregnancy. Is that a silly question? I am not sure what it is exactly.
love to everyone 
Shazi x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just been to the loo and it looks like an AF show on wiping   Probably wont even get to test in the morning


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

yes you will Flowerpot!! Stay 

Shazi - A Chemical Pregnancy is a very early miscarriage.  Nothing you can do, in my case they obviously implanted for a few days and then stopped developing! 

Axxx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Flowerpot, I'm so sorry to read that, i send you lots of good vibes, god it is so stressful this time isn't it, 
Huge  and good luck tomorrow, and try if you can to keep positive (oh so easily said!)  
x cazacan


----------



## At last! (Mar 14, 2007)

Hang in there Flowerpot, I've read so many posts over the last few days about ladies thinking AF had arrived (one had the full flow) and still went on to have a BFP !! Lots and lots of positive vibes coming your way

                            

Geri x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Good evening ladies

Could I join you? I am 3 days post 5 day blast transfer. I have 3 little ones on board. My test day is June 26th - I will probably be a mad nervous wreck by then 

Flowerpot, Primark do orange knickers. Topshop have some nice ones too but I checked online today and the only size in stock is a teeny tiny size 6  Best of luck for tomorrow  

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you?  I'm currently on my 2nd  .

I had EC last Monday, 11th and the ET on Wednesday 13th June through Queen Mary's in Roehampton.  We had 11 eggs, 7 of which were mature enough to fertilize and 5 of those fertilized.  By the Wednesday we had 4 embies and transferred 2 grade 2-3 (Embryology was done at the Bridge and their grading is 3 = best) 2 cell embies.  We asked them to keep the two going until Thursday and had a perfect little 6 cell embie to freeze, so I am thrilled.  My last cycle, we had 10 embies and nothing to freeze at the end.

So, I'm testing on Wednesday 27th and still feeling very positive.  I've been taking it so much easier this time and have taken two weeks off work.


Sending loads of   and sticky vibes to everyone.

Love,
R xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Flowerpot Keep positive got everything crossed for you      

She-hulk - Damn 3 on board you lucky thing Good luck you test 2 days after me  

Roseline - Welcome great you have a   and 2 good ones on board  

I have eaten and drunk(no alcohol) pretty much what I want its our last go so hey why not,I dont drink tea or coffee but chocolate is a must   Have a funny pain in my side today its a bit like the stitch after having a drink and going for a run,is this a sign  

 to all Shaz xx


----------



## bolek (Mar 23, 2007)

Yesterday was my due day for AF   and today I don't have any symptoms that I had since ET   Not even sore boobs that I had all the time. I'm going to test on 21st. Temperature is still higher   Still hope?  Somebody else with same experience


 everyone and


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ho

Bolek  for the 21st hun.  I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms there's plenty of folks got BFPs this last couple of weeks with no symptoms!! As for temperature I don't know hun, I never do my temp as I think it can be deceiving in 2ww, you only need a cold or bit of a bug to completely ruin the results.

 for a 

Axxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Good Morning everyone 

Hello to everyone new & goodluck    

Day 9 of 2 ww for me and since last night I have been getting af type symptons - cramping & heavyness - also (.) (.) 's are now not sore -  not sleeping to well either - I think I am going to go mad this week  

Trying to stay positive  

Lots of luck to those of you testing today and in the following few days    

love cj xxx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Ladies,
Going mad knicker watching  questioning every twinge, Yes I'm on the TWW!
Bolek I too am testing on 21st and I have no symptoms, wish madness was on the list.
Flowerpot thinking of you today hun, fingers crossed.
CJ it is so hard isn't it,
Good luck to us all x cazacan


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Quick update from Flower....she tested this am and got . She's understandbaly gutted and is at home. I'm sure she'll post when she feels a bit better.

K
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Kerry for letting us know.  I've PM'd her, I'm so sorry.

Axxxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Flowerpot- I am so so sorry about your result . Sending you masses of   . We are all here for you if you need us 

Cazacan and Bolek- Good luck to you both for the 21st. Lets hope it's good news   
Amanda- Thanks for the info about chemical preg, makes sense now. I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow   
Shaz- hope your stitch is a sign that something good is happening down there for you  
CJ- Isn't it rubbish that so many signs of a.f. could also be  signs of a  . Stay positive and think that it is the latter  
She - Hulk- hello again
Roselin- well done on having 2 good embies on board and a perfect one on ice. You are so lucky. YOu had e.t. 1 day before me, but you get to test 5 days before me. 
I am trying to think positively, but I feel as if there is absolutely nothing inside me at all. I know you can't feel anything at this point but I feel not even a teensy weensy bit different, apart from the boobs which is the cyclogest. I WANT SOME SYMPTOMS SOON PLEASE!
love
Shazi x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Shazi

I'm the same as you - nil, nothing, zip, nada! Can't decide whether it's better to have symptoms, or not. I guess there's not much in it, in truth! Just can't bring myself to do anything else today but look at this site! My eyes are square!!

 

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mother Hen I feel the same today, just surfing round on here and feeling impatient when people want to speak to me (which is a bit cheeky as I'm at work!!  )

Axxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

Thought id post on here too since you lot all seem to be going as     as i am!!

I had ET on the 6th of June which feels like months ago!!  And im not testing till friday- Ages away!!

For 3 nights running now ive dreamed about peesticks!! 

Im not working either cos my jobs too strenuous, and im soooo bored. My DH thinks i have a FF addiction, cos im obsessed with logging on here! 

Oh well, 3 more sleeps to go!    

S
xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Good luck Scooby

Yes, it's me again - think I need to go to FF Anonymous as I too am addicted. Think I did the right thing for me being off work, but they are long days! 

Gonna take myself off for a walk soon as I'm even getting on my own nerves!!  

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mother Hen

I know what you mean  I got on my own nerves last 2ww which is why this time I only had 2 days off and then came back and I do think it's responsible for me still having my sanity! 

Axxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

im sorry i aint posting girls, im so wrapped up in my own little world i cant cope  

i just want you all to know i am still reading and wishing you all the luck in the world

love n hugs and     to you all, maz xxx

oh mandy good luck for tomoro


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

You can cope Maz, we're all right here behind you!  I know you're finding it hard cos you were naughty!  but we can help you through it so don't be a stranger!  Just think by this time next week you'll know! 

Here's a big  to give you strength

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Mandy

You give us all such encouragement and sensible advice - I do so hope you get your dream tomorrow. Everything crossed for you hun.



Maz - hang in there...it's a rollercoaster but you do get to the end at some point!

To the rest of you lovely girlies, lots of love and stuff

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I hope you're all well and resting up.

Shazi, don't stress too much.  I know it's easier said than done...believe me.  I just keep saying in my mind 'It's working and I'm pregnant'!  This is recommended by Zita West in her book.  I know I sound   but I really think that this is what's kept me calm until now.  I also don't have any symptoms at all.  Just got a horrid pimple on my chin so that could be a good sign or could be AF. .  I wasn't told when to test I'm just doing it 14 days after ET.  Where did you have your EC & ET?

This FF website is fantastic.  I can't get enough.  It really helps.

Anyway, I hope everyone else is doing well and taking good care of yourselves.  Sticky vibes all round!!!!      

Love,
R


----------



## bolek (Mar 23, 2007)

Ladies,

Thx a lot for support!! My symptoms stopped 2 days ago..and since than...nothing!   

Two days more..Cazacan all the best buddie   

Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Evening all 2ww ladies 

If any sane person was to read this thread we would all be locked up in straight jackets   ,  its been difficult to post but i keep jumping on to check out how everyone is, I have builders  at home and moved into in m&fil's yesterday - well had quite a tough day yesterday but  today has been a little better -  still getting pains  this evening have had sharp pains and (.)(.)'s are now v sore , wish i new what my body was upto   

hello Leanne , Shazi, Chris, bolek,cazacan, roseline,mother hen, mandy, maz,scoobie, she & geri - sorry if I missed anyone , theres so many of us crazy chicks cnow its hard to keep up !!

Flowerpot - sending a big   your way .xx

love cj


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Flowerpot ~ i'm really so sorry hun......much love and many hugs 

She-hulk and Roseline ~ welcome to the thread......loads of luck and  to you both  

Scooby ~ think all DHs think we have FF addictions.....they're probably right!

Mandy ~ huuuuuugggggge luck for tomorrow       

Hi to everyone....take care all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Flowerpot - so sorry love and  

Mandy - Good luck for today    

Maz - Hope you are doing better and you get the result you want on Sunday,just know we are thinking about you  

Shazi - Anything yet  

Hope everyone is well and taking care of their little miracles Love and (((HUGS))) to you all.

Shaz xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning everyone

Flowerpot, I'm very sorry hun 

Mandy, heaps of luck today   

Curly, how's that bottom of your's?     Sounds like you're having major works done at home!

Thanks for the welcome Lizzy - I love your orange text  

Roseline, I've been repeating positive affirmations too  

Caz    

Maz, I'm sending you some PMA - can you feel it?    

Hi Mother Hen, Shazi, Shaz, Scooby Doo and all those I haven't mentioned.
Baby dust to all of us!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning All

BFN for me today - obviously am totally gutted   but will press on to review appt and see what happens next.   I just stood there in disbelief looking at the test cos I felt fairly confident this time.   I guess you can be so wrong sometimes.  

Schmoo -  today hun  

Axxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Totally gutted for you.

Big hug from Cheese







.

I know there were lots of people routing for you today, including me.

Look after one another.

Cheese xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So sorry Amanda 

xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Mandy, so sorry love , gutted for you!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry for your bfn amanda-so unfair

thinking of you
strawbs xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Mandy - sorry to hear your news -  

love cj xxxxxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hi!

I was invited to join over here and I am so glad I did. I look forward to getting to know you all.

I test for my first IVF on 23rd June - Saturday!! only a few more days. I am going crazy of course!. Trying to be good but dreading it all the same.

It's so hard! I won't be able to sleep on friday night..

No real pains or signals - just sore boobs and spots (hormones and extra progesterone I guess) and a couple of tiny sharp pains around ovaries.. but I might be reading to much into it!

How am I going to cope with the next 3 days!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE TOO!!! everything crossed for us all!

Tulip xx

*link removed


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mandy, I'm so so sorry hun     

Welcome to the thread Tulip - not long to go now for you


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

I got a   3 times this morning!!! AHHHHHHH! .We are in total shock.The clinic told us to test today and they are over the moon!!! .It hasnt sunk in    

Im so sorry mandy for your result today , big big hug.I just wanted to say how invaluable your support has been over the last two weeks.Sanity stayed intact because of you all,but in particular you and Flowerpot.I just want to give you a big big hug. 

Flowerpot.am so so sorry for your news too hun,I cried when I read yours and Mandys news this morning .I wanted it to be our gang .My thoughts are with you too mate 

Thankyou to everyone whom helped me through this,you are true friends,and I will repay the kindness and help and reassure in any way I can


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Oh Gogo

After all your ups and downs on your tx cycle, your news is fantastic! Congratulations to both of you. 

        

You certainly have a lot of experience to draw on to help others through the ups and downs of the dreaded   and how, despite the knocks, you can still get that BFP in the end.

Enjoy, hun and here's to a smooth 8 months for you.

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
Thanks Kerry for posting hun    that its a BFN for us 

Gogo - I am so happy for you - what a 2ww you've had, you can certainly help a lot of people with your experience 

big hugs to those that need them   Wishing everyone else on the 2ww lots of good luck - stay strong 

xxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Gogo 

Congratulations on your   

cj xxxx


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

2 days and counting.....

x


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Gogo   on our  

You have given me a glimmer of hope for my Med FET next month.  

Trish


----------



## bumblebee (Aug 17, 2006)

hi all not sure how many times i will be able to post just wanted to send hugs to everyone   curly is that your embies b4 they put back 8 cells thats really good isnt it mine were at cells each. i don't know why but it seems odd when they say an odd number the one they put back last time was 5. but then again me thinks everything about me is odd. lmao   i haven't even thought about the day i'm meant to be testing i mean i thought about it but not worked out which day i meant to be. i'll just wait until i finnish me cologists and go from there. i really am going 12 hours at at time now. fed up of reading into to things and besides most of the signs are the drugs wearing off.


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Flowerpot I am so sorry to read of your sad news.   Good to see you've already made plans for next month. It helped me when I got my   I was on the phone arranging a follow-up that same day. 

Mandy, you must be devastated.   I was praying you had a   with your FET.  

Good luck to you both for next time.

Trish x


----------



## bumblebee (Aug 17, 2006)

best of luck those tesing ina few days lots of extra sticky baby dust to you. and
for those still waiting i invite you to join me tonite in a pampering of smooth velvety bar of chocolate. your choice favourite of course. mine will be a cube of  fruit and nut and a cube of green and blacks orgainc choclate orange what will yours be


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls

does anyone know how long you have to wait between each IVF fresh cycle?  just wondering if we have to have x amounts of AF before we start again?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Not with Care Flowerpot they usually just say one normal AF and then you can start again.

Axxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Amanda-    I am totally gutted about your  . I thought that you were so strong and kept us all positive when we all started to wobble. Good luck with your review. Sending you masses of  
Flowerpot-   for you too. I am so pleased that you plan to just get right back in the saddle again. Hope it all goes perfect for you next time round

GoGo- Many   to you. You must be over the moon. It's fantastic news for you. Have a wonderful pregnancy.
Tulip, Scooby and Bumblebee- Welcome! Scooby, an addiction to f.f. is almost compulsory when undergoing treatment I think! D.H. can even phone me when he's out and know that I am on this site.
Bolek- I am glad your symptoms have eased off. Fingers crossed for test day   
Roseline- It's Glasgow N.H.S. that's making me wait 18 days until testing. Surely I can cheat a little though and check a few days early?
    and    to Mother Hen, Maz, CJ, Shaz, Julia, Geri, Cazacan and my mind has now went blank and I know I have definately missed folk out, to each and every one of us!
I felt quite down and negative yesterday, but trying to put that behind me today. Still feel "empty" but going to try and not worry today.
lots of love
Shazi xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Amanda  and everyone else xxxxx Keeping my eye on you all x


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

AF strated this morning  

back to the injections and clomid from tomorrow.

2 goes left 

Lucyann

x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

((HUG))


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lucyann  sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

LucyAnn

So sorry hun 

Axxxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Just wanted to give you a big hug lucyann .You'll do it hun,all the best for next month,t ake care of yourselves.


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

I am so sorry to hear your news Flowerpot, Amanda and Lucy Ann!  It's so bloody hard isn't it?     all around!  Flowerpot, it's recommended to wait for one natural cycle before you start next tx.  Best of luck.

Gogo, fantastic news and best of luck for the next 8 months!  .

Good luck Tulip!  Let us know!   

Hello to everyone else.  Had a miserable day today.  I've just hit the half-way mark and feeling quite panicky about this   all of a sudden.  Sat in Costa Coffee this am with my DH in floods of tears.  My parents went back to South Africa this afternoon and I was in floods of tears again at Heathrow.  I have now got a pounding headache.  .  I hope it'll be better tomorrow.

This rollercoaster is horrible!

Sorry for the miserable post today.  I think I'll be joining you Bumblebee on the chocolate fix tonight.  Will probably go for a Green & Black's Milk chocolate....love it! 

Lots of sticky vibes for those waiting for news and lots of love and courage for those who have received the news they didn't want to hear.

Love,
R


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lucyann* ~ really so sorry hun......many hugs 

*Amanda* 

*Tulip and Mother Hen* ~ welcome to the thread 

*Bumblebee* ~ welcome to you too.......what day do you test? Enjoy the green and blacks 

*Shazi* ~ hope you are feeling better today ((((hugs)))) and  

*Roseline* ~ sorry you had a bad day too....think the choc sounds a good idea to me 

*Flowerpot* ~ hope you are doing ok hun....good luck for your review 

*Cazacan and Bolek* ~ loads of luck for both your tests tomorrow....hope it good news   

*Gogo* ~ i've posted elsewhere but many congratulations hun 

Hi to everyone.....

  
      
  ​
Love & luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Just a quick message to Mandy to say thinking of you and so sorry that it didn't work, this time ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Lucyann- so sorry it didn't work out this time. Sending you   and also lots of    for your next go.

Roseline- Hope you are feeling better today, chocolate always helps doesn't it. I am not surprised you were feeling tearful, having to wave off your folks to the other side of the world. I had a rubbish day on Tuesday, but yesterday and today have been fine. It's only natural to have a little wobble I think.

I have survived the first week now! I am still symptomless, but just going to try not to analyse it too much.
 and    to us all!

love
Shazi x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls

Lucy-Ann, so sorry to hear your news hun


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well BFN for me today, wasnt meant to test til sunday but AF showed up and i did a test which was negative. Done nothing but cry my eyes out all day so now ive got a massive headache.
Good luck to everyone else though.

Love Leanne x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Leanne - I'm really sorry to hear that you got a  BFN sending you  a big    and  hope that you are getting lots of support and rest. 

love cj xxx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Leanne,
So sorry to hear your news!  Lots love to you and your DH!
Love,
R


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I havent been on for a while.

Just wanted to say huge   to those of you with   and   to those of you testing over next few days        

Love Mel xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

This waiting is driving me crazy.       I cant believe i test tomorrow!! This has been the longest 17 days of my life!  I wish my clinic would let me test after 14 days !   i have managed to resist testing early,despite having peesticks in the house but am now so nervous and worked up i feel sick!  

Lets hope our fifth wedding anniversary brings us good news!  

Love to everyone, sticky vibes and positive thoughts to everyone!!      

S
xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Scooby Doo - Good luck with testing tomorrow,gosh you have done well not testing when there are pee sticks in the house   Lets hope the anniversary is a double celebration  

Leanne - Sorry to hear your news  

Roseline - Oh how hard it must be to say goodbye and try and stay postitive hope you are feeling better today  

Shazi - Well done halfway     having no symptoms doesnt mean anything  

Well I caved in today Day 12 and did a pee stick now I wish i hadnt BFN,I think its all over but Im still holding out a little hope that a miracle might happen and the results will be different on saturday,have bad AF pains today and didnt make test day last cycle  

Good luck to all testing tomorrow   

Shaz xx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Shaz  

Im sorry you've had a negative result on Day 12.   You can never know for sure until Test Day.   Everything's crossed for you and that you get your BFP on Saturday.       

Trish


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

OMG!!!

Its a        

I cant believe it!!  I even did a clearblue digital one as well cos i didnt believe it!

Lots of           to everyone else waiting for test day!

S
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Many many congratulation hon.

Welcome to the next round of madness!

Seriously though, very happy for you xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly] Scooby Doo, have a lovely pregnancy!!!!

              

yeahhhhh!!! well done

Julia
xxxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hello hello i test on 4 july only on day 3 now cant wait days are dragging good luck to all


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

[fly]Congratulations[/fly]

YAHOO Scooby Doo well done  

Shaz xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Fantastic new Scooby!!! Another successful IVF pregnancy!!

You take care of yourself!!

 

Tulip xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Maz - hope you get a good result today    

Tulip - Good luck with testing tomorrow I am testing as well but we are about 12 hours ahead of you do I will be testing before you.How are you feeling any symptoms,I have absolutely nothing and are expecting a BFN.Hope its good news for you. 

Shaz xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

DIUI 21st June - testing 9th july.


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Scooby Doo-       . I am so so happy for you. Many congratulations and on your anniversary too. Have a wonderful day and a great pregnancy  

Leanne- I really am sorry that your a.f. has arrived.  Sending you and d.h. big big   at this horrible time.
Shaz-I really hope testing on day 12 was too soon and that your result will change. You must be in turmoil right now. Sending you   and many    that tomorrow may bring better news.
Debbie and Polly- Welcome to the 2ww. Sending you both  
Tulip, Maz and Shaz-              for testing!
love
Shazi x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello everyone 

Congrats Scooby - excellent news      

Shaz - staying positive for you    

Welcome all new 2ww ladies -      for all of us testing in the next few days - its really getting hard  now - My office is above a chemist how cruel   

love cj xxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaay Scooby Doo,

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS*[/fly]























CJ, when's your test day?








to our new 2ww ladies

Shaz, PMA please    

Maz, fingers crossed for you princess!!

Babydust to all of us.


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

She - I test on sunday  which is 15 days after ec- i am struggling today and want to test early,    how are you getting on ??


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Scooby - i am SO pleased for you!
Debbie - hi, you're testing on my birthday, i hope you get a great positive result
CJ - 'above a chemist' - that must be hell! How do you cope, good luck!

Shaz - I test tomorrow too, also got a BFN on Thurday (D15 for me) so with you in hoping we both tested too early.

Love & dust to all

    

T



xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck all, including those testing on my birthday (Sunday)


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Would you mind me asking if someone could make my bubbles 63 for the morning please. My lucky number is 3 and i think i need all the help i can get...   

Can't believe i'm testing in 14.5 hours!

Thanks

T


xx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

thank you, thank you for my 63 bubbles (i must be  ) it may make all the difference

T


xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

T, hope so, it was me that gave them to you, all the luck in the world for tomorrow, everything crossed for you  

Love Myra xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Heaps of luck for tomorrow Tfor3    

CJ, you're almost there.  You could test tomorrow morning if you were desperate.  Will you be doing an HPT or going to your clinic for a blood test?

I'm hanging in there - don't test till Tuesday.  For once I wish the weekend was already over


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for the bubbles Myra and thanks for the good wishes She  

13.75 hours til testing!!  

    

T


xx


----------



## bolek (Mar 23, 2007)

for us this time, and AF is 6 days late.    (only had a luck to make appoitment with Dr.tomorow instead to waiting until august)

Good luck to all of you on your 2ww's and   for all +++!!


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Bolek - sorry for your bfn , take it easy hun.

  

T good luck today !!    

She - I have  resited the urge and and going to test tomorrow  spent evening with friend who tried to keep me sane - good luck for Tuesday    

Good luck to everyone testing    

love cj xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Bolek, I'm so sorry    

Curly, well done for holding out.  All the best for tomorrow hun      

Tfor3, fingers and toes crossed for you today!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Leanne and Bolek* ~ so sorry to see your news......take good care and many hugs to you both 

*Hi Polly* ~ welcome to the thread....hope the days go a bit faster for you 

*Debbie* ~ welcome ot you too....loads of luck  

*Cj* ~ aw hun, that must make it so hard to resist temptation!! Loads of luck for tomorrow  

*Hi She-hulk and Shazi*  Hope you are both doing ok.....have a good weekend 

*EBW* ~ have a fab day Sunday hun......Happy Birthday for tomorrow 

*T, Shaz, Maz and Tulip* ~        Much luck for your tests today!!!!

*Scooby* ~ congratulations......what a fantastic anniversary pressie 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Forgot to add ~ any news from Cazacan?


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have just cracked and tested  1 day early , have 2 lines on test 1 line is quite faint but definately there, oh my god I think I'm pregnant - is there any chance this could be wrong before I get to excited ...

 ??


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

CJ well done hunnie sound like a positive to me. 
Good luck she hulk for Tues 
My period came so I'll get to start D/R again in 20 days 
Good luck to all you girls on the TWW
Sukie


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Omigod CJ!!
I'm wildly excited for you! It's definitely a fantastic 
[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS!*[/fly]
[fly]






















[/fly] [fly]



































[/fly]

Thanks Sukie.
Best of luck with your next tx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations CJ     - that's wonderful news

Bolek - i'm so sorry.

 for me too today. Devastated...

Will go for FET as soon as we can

Karen - all the very best. all fingers crossed for you for 6th July.

T



xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats CJ

So sorry bolek and t, thinking of you xxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

CJ- Congratulations!! A line is a line       . I hope you get a big dark line in the morning and that you feel reassured!

Bolek- I am so sorry doll . Sending you lots of  
T- Likewise, I am really sorry to hear your bad news  
Both of you take care of yourself.

Welcome to all the new 2ww people. Karen you test a few days after me, good luck. Sending everyone lots of  
She-Hulk- Tuesday is not far away now!!   
I have a swollen tummy today, but had my jeans on for the first time since e.t. , so i think I will need to give them a miss for the rest of the week.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys

    

We did it!!! our first IVF and it worked. I cannot believe it!

Congratulations for CJ!!

Good luck Shazi and Karen!


   I am so sorry Tfor3... it's so bloody cruel... I hope you find the strenght to start again soon... xx

Tulip xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Many congrats tulip on your BFP


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Good morning ladies!!
Hope you don't mind me joining in - we had our ET yesterday afternoon so here we go!!  We're on our first ICSI at ACU in London.
Congrats to those with the BFP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Morning Ladies  

Sadly its over for us 6th IVF and another BFN we are moving on but I just wanted to say without everybodys support on FF we would be lost.Our journey is over but I hope you all get your dream and good luck to everyone doing this roller coaster they call IVF.

A devasted Shaz xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Shaz, Bolek  & Tfor3

really sorry for your BFN's , thinking of you all and sending a   , take it easy & good luck for future  xxx

  Glitter hope your 2ww goes quickly, fingers crossed.    

Tulip congrats hun - hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. xxxx

Shazi how are you today - when is your test day ?  

She - good luck for tuesday    

Sukie - good luck with your d/r fingers crossed for you .  

to everyone else waiting on 2ww , good luck and       

I tested again last night with a clear blue digital and got " pregnant"  and also tested again this morning  with 1st response and got 2 lines still have 2 tests left just in case think i will feel more relaxed after blood test on tuesday but over the moon and definately on   .

xxx CJ xxx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Shaz, 

I'm so sorry   - I wish you all the very best for whatever your future holds. 

Wishing you all the strength in the world

T



xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Shaz. So sorry to hear your news.  Good luck and   for everything.
Curly - thanks  and congratulations to you


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,
Just let you know that i'm bowing out of this race.  It's over for us as AF arrived last night.
Take care everyone and good luck to everyone testing soon!
Love,
R x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Shaz and Roseline I am so sorry


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Shaz - I am absolutely gutted for you. I so so wanted it to work for you, especially with it being your last go.  I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling, so it feels a bit inadequate sending you   but I am thinking of you and whatever road you decide to go down in the future, i hope you are very happy and have find fulfillment in life. Take care xxx
Roseline- You must also be very upset with the evil   showing up and ruining everything. Sending you many   too.

Tulip- I am so happy for you!      Well done, it really gives us all a little bit of hope when you hear good news. Many  
CJ- I am so relieved that you got lots more   results. I was sure you were pregnant but not having experienced it myself (Yet)! I did worry slightly in case it changed, but I am so glad it hasn't.   . I don't test until 2nd July which is 18 days after e.t. so I guess I can test earlier if I want. I am going to try hard not to though, as I have a busy time up until then and would have to face people if I got a  , whereas test day is a quiet day for me.
Glitter- welcome to the start of your 2ww. Sending you   
love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Shaz* ~ really so sad for you......much love and happiness to you wherever your journey takes you 

*T* ~ so sorry hun.....many hugs and much love and luck for your frostie 

*Roseline* ~ sorry to see your news too hun.....too many BFNs today. Hugs 

*Sukie* ~ loads of luck for this cycle....everything crossed it works out for you 

Still no news form *Maz or Cazacan*?

*Shazi* ~ hi there....how are you doing? You're a star managing to hold out that long 

*Karen* ~ welcome to the thread....happy chatting and lots of luck. Hope it's third time lucky  

*Glitter* ~ welcome to you too....good to have another Herts girl on here  What day do you test hun?

*Mother Hen*        for tomorrow!

*Cj* ~ hun, thats looking great.....congratulations 

*Tulip* ~ well done hun.....congratulations 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Lizzy....my official test date is 9th July!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to the thread Appleton. I hope you feel more positive today   

So sorry to hear your news T, Roseline and Shaz. It's so unfair! Take care of yourselves   

Shazi, how's your tummy?

Glitter, welcome to the thread.
I hope your 2ww passes swiftly!








Tulip, *congratulations *  on your 









Lizzy, Maz posted yesterday - she's got a 

See you all later -


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

so sorry to hear some of you have reached the end of the road.  i wish you all the best for your future.

sorry for all the BFN's.

congratulations to the BFP's.

my 2 ww is going slowly already!

howz everyone else's going?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so very sorry to read the BFN's (I'm following you all because you helped me in my recent 2ww) - big hugs  

Huge  to those with BFP's
xxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for lack of posts but I started bleeding on day nine and have been a bit down in the dumps for the last week.  The bleeding was medium/heavy for 7 days, until yesterday infact, which was actually test day.  I have been drinking wine, lifting and was even stripping wall paper from our hallway ceiling yestarday.  For some strange reason my DH suggested that I do a HPT just so we could put or minds at rest and to our utter amazement it said Pregnant!  I did another test this morning and it still says pregnant!  I am obviously over the moon but I am just so worried as to why I was bleeding and if I might lose these babies/baby. 
For now though I will enjoy the knowledge that I am pregnant  

Bye for now 

Sarah xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh wow Sarah - how fantastic. You must be on 
*Congratulations *  on your 









Hope everyone on the 2ww is managing to stay sane


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sarah- what a really hopeful story yours is. Many congratulations on your  . I know you are worried about the bleeding, but if you hung onto your baby whilst doing heavy work, you have an even better chance whilst taking it easy. All the best for a healthy pregnancy 
Flowerpot , lovely to hear from you. How are you doing now?
How is everyone else doing on their   today? I had a really bad morning and d.h. was really worried. I was so down in the dumps and sure there is nothing inside me. I went and bought orange underwear and an orange top to try and feel better. This afternoon, I sat down on the sofa for two minutes and that was me sleeping for 2 hours and I feel a hundred times better since I woke up. Can the orange have affected me so quickly? I haven't even got it on yet   . Lizzy, if you had seen me earlier you would have thought that I will never make it til next week with my sanity intact
love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean Shazi!  Our other two 2 embryos didn't make it to blast and therefore the only two left are with me.  I know they're all individual things etc and the right ones have been chosen but it still makes me feel like the remainders have also given up and I'm basically just waiting for AF on Saturday now to get me out of my misery


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Sarah

That is so amazing!! You must be sooo shocked! See sometimes, DH does know best!!  

Do try not to worry about the lifting, wine etc. Most people (who are lucky enough not to tread the i/f path we're on) don't even know they are pregnant at your stage, so they do all the things you've done and it doesn't do them any harm. You've clearly got a fighter (or fighters) in there.

So pleased for you hun, after all the disappointment. Enjoy.

PS - I got my own   this morning so you're in good company!!



Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks *Glitter* 

*She-hulk* ~ thanks for posting Maz's news......yey! 

*Sarah* ~ congratulations hun......have a very happy and healthy pg 

*Mother Hen* ~ congratulations to you too hun.....fab news 

*Shazi* ~ sounds like there was definate orangeness going on there  Here's a lucky orange flower for you 

Take care all,

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx

oops, nearly forgot to put the flower on!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*She-hulk* ~ nearly forgot hun!!

Much luck for tomorrow       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

i think its over for me  

i cant type it again so have a look at my diary (link in sig) thanks to everyone for all your kind messages 

maz x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Oh Maz

I can't imagine what you are going through at the moment. I just want to   you.

I can't say anything to make this any easier, but do just try to rest today hun, keep hydrated and hang on till tomorrow. You never know    

I'm thinking of you

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thinking of you maz honey. 

xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Maz,  thinking of you at this sad time.  Hold on to a bit of hope until tommorrow  

Sarah x


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Maz- I am so sorry. Sending you and d.h. loads of  
Lizzy- Thanks very much for the orange flower. I am wearing an orange t-shirt today and I feel better.
Glitter- I am hoping we are wrong about our empty vibes. So fingers crossed and   for you on Saturday!
Mother Hen - has your good news sunk in yet? How are you feeling today?
She- Hulk- Any news? I have crossed everything for you.    

love
Shazi x


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks shazi!

She-hulk - good luck


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Maz -    , thinking of you hun !!
xxx cj


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maz  Thinking of you and hoping and praying that tomorrow brings better news for you  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello troops

Maz, I so hope tomorrow brings better news  

Bloods weren't great - HCG of only 5 so inconclusive.  Will most probably have another beta HCG test tomorrow or on Thursday  
The long wait continues!  Keep your fingers crossed for me for a bit longer pretty please


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

everyone,

I'm on the dreaded 2ww now!! Had 2 embryos put back on 23rd (day 3) one was an 8 cell graded 4 (at my clinic 1-4 with 4 being the best grade) and the other was a 6 cell grade 3-4. I'm feeling quite hopeful but also preparing myself it might not be good news   . my test day is 4th July.

Congrats to all those who got their   and   to those who didn't get what they deserve.

Surferchick xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

i'm feeling extremely down suddenly.  have been fine up till now but just got a v down feeling coming over me.  and i feel a bit crampy...even though period isn't due till next Friday.

i'm just not feeling good about this at the mo.

howz everyone else doing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Debbie,
You're probably experiencing the progesterone side effect like I had - mild cramps?  
I've been feeling a bit down ever since I found out the remaining 2 embies hadn't made it and couldn't be frozen.
At this time of the minth, I usually get the major munchies but just feel a bit iffy instead.  Fingers are crossed that AF doesn't make an appearance at the weekend.  My mum and DH are a lot more positive than me right now!!


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I hope you're all well!  Well, today was test day and GUESS WHAT..........it's   .
I just can't believe it.  We truly thought it was all over for us this weekend when AF arrived (which has stopped today) and I only did the test this morning because DH insisted.  I honestly never thought we would get this result!  
Can you believe it?  I can't stop shaking.  
We did a normal clear-blue test and it was very faint so I had to go to boots and get the digital one because I had to know for sure...and it spells it out for me!  I called the clinic and they don't want to see me until 20 July for a scan.  They're happy that the pee-stick is correct...I wish I was as confident as they are!  

Thank you all so much for your kind words and encouragement throughout this scary time.  

Lots of love and    ,
R xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats on your BFP!


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Debbie & Glitter     i really thought my af was on its way in 2ww and suffered cramps and aches  but still got   try to stay positive     

Roseline -       on your    well done !!

love cj xxxx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

I hope you don't mind if I join you, i'm on antoher thread as a poor responder but I think i'm driving them nuts as only one other person is on the 2WW most of them are between treatments or a week or so behind.  

I've been reading some of the thread and think you guys will understand more of what i'm going through.  I had 3 day ET last Friday and am testing next Tuesday so over half way now.  Had no symptoms apart from the odd twinges (and of course sore tits from the bloody pessaries!) until today, when I got really bad nausea at lunchtime and couldn't finish it (not a problem i normally have!) - i think it's way too early to have nausea  - has anyone else had it or am I imagining it?  

Hope you aren't all going nuts and congrats to those with BFPs and comisseration to those with BFNs to date.
best wishes
Kirstie


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

thank you for your words of encouragement.  i actually feel a bit better and the crampy feeling seems to have gone.  i honestly don't know if i imagine things or not and i sometimes wonder if i'm going crazy in this 2ww.    DH came home from work and knew something was up with me, i told him i just felt down and thought i'd felt cramps and he said to try not to worry and just take 1 day at a time.  easier said than done i feel!

kirstie b - i got basted last thursday and have been feeling kinda queasy on and off since sunday.  i keep telling myself to stop thinking so much as i can't possibly feel queasy so early even i were to be pregnant...but you just never know.  i've heard of some women being since from conception?!

Roseline - congrats on your BFP!    

glitter - when do you test?    think  

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww.  it's awful isn't it?!    but it'll all be worth it in the end.

take care, 
deb x


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Welcome to all the new 2ww folk!
She-Hulk- really praying for a good test result for you   
Roseline- What a brilliant surprise! many       . Well done
Karen- I can't answer your question but I am sending you    and stay hopeful!
Surferchick- good luck on your 2ww
Kirstie- I have had virtually no symptoms of anything and e.t. was 14 days ago tomorrow, although I don't test until Monday!
Deb and Glitter- I hope you both feel a bit more positive. I have had 2 really down days and the rest have all been ok, which is not too bad after a fortnight. You can't help all those hormones doing strange things to your emotions 
Love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.  That seems really late to test Shazi, my doc told me to test two after EC and that seems bad enough don't know how you'll manage any longer.  

I've also had a little bit of red spotting tonight (and last night although i persuaded myself i'd imagined it!) - it was a tiny amount but i don't usually get spotting and the beggining of my AF is usually much darker - would 8 days post EC be about the right time for implantation bleeding?

Sorry so many questions
thanks
Kirstie


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
hope you don't mind me barging in! I have my ET on Sat 23rd June, and have not had any symptoms since then at all, I am 100% convinced it hasn't worked.  Everyone keeps telling me to stay positive, but I can't bring myself to believe that I could have a positive result   

Each day on the 2ww is harder than the day before as I analyse every twinge in my body.  I almost feel like telling everyone it's negative and to forget about it and move on, go back to work and put all this behind me for another year

sorry to moan, I'm not usually like this

Jess x


----------



## baggio (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi . . .I am new to this, never posted before

I had ET on Sat 23rd too and  have become obsessed with twinges too as well as constantly trawling the internet for clues as to how i SHOULD


----------



## baggio (Jun 26, 2007)

hi again ...as u can see i posted half way thru my message !! as i was saying....I keep wondering how I should feel altho i know there is no set of rules !! just need to concentrate on something else !!

am keeping fingers crossed for everyone and its amazing to know others feel exactly same way


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Baggio/Jessie

It's very common to have no symptoms at all and still get that . I should know, that was me and I tested on Monday - sure enough, .

Don't be disheartened, just take it easy, drink lots of water, keep your tummy warm and try to be as positive as possible - that's my advice. I also found hypnotherapy (got a special fertility CD off t'internet) very helpful.

Take a look at the thread below which is all about being on the  with no symptoms. I'm sure you will find it reassuring:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98215.0

Good luck  

Mother Hen 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

So that's 3 of us that had ET on the same day then.  
I'm still not feeling too bad.  The cramps have subsided and I don't have anything else.  AF due on Saturday on a normal cycle so i refuse to buy a test before that day.  I might buy it the week later as my official date in 9th july.


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Let me just say too

I had NO 2WW or 1WW SYMPTOMS WHATSOEVER and got my BFP last weekend!! (just like Mother Hen and 1000s of other girls)

Do not PANIC (like I did) about having nothing. On the day I got the BFP I started having the (VERY NORMAL) stomach cramps that signify the uterus making a bigger home for my little embie! They haven't stopped but with everyone waking me up in the middle of the night, I feel comforted that something good is happening. 

My boobs haven't got veiny or huge, no cravings or hating coffee still, so its not always what you read

I feel a hat trick coming on girls - Glitter, Baggio and Jessie -   Be good to yourselves and be calm... I know its hard lovelies!

Tulip xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello 2ww-ers

I have only just joined the site but would it be ok if I joined you?   I am on day 3 of my 2ww, I had my ET on Tuesday morning. It was from an FET cycle, we had 5 embryios frozen, they thawed them on Monday the first 2 arrested, one made it over night and then arrested too, but two of them started out as 5 cells and 4 cells and developed into 6 cells and 5 cells which I think is good, hope so anyway.  

My fresh (and first) cycle was back in Feb/March and we got a BFP, it was wonderful but at our first scan there were no heartbeats in either sac, I ended up having a d&c.  

I had a look today at a 2ww diary I wrote (on another site - sorry!) and was gutted to read that on day 3 last time I had a mega sore chest. I know it's different, the fresh cycle uses more drugs and has more effects on the body but I feel NOTHING, nothing at all. I keep prodding them hoping they'll hurt! In fact I feel blinking fine, great in fact   (apart from the obvious going round the bend feeling   ) but physically no probs. 

So any way I just wondered if I could hang out here with you guys so I'm at least in good company when I loose the plot.  

Test day is July 9th and I notice I won't be alone on the day, Glitter    you're testing then - fingers crossed, any one else?

Thanks for listening, B xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*She-hulk* ~ hope you are getting on ok.......saw your post elsewhere   for tomorrow 

*Hi Surferchick* ~ welcome to the thread  Is that your camper van.....i'd love a camper van 

*Kirstie* ~ hi there, you're very welcome to join everyone here. Sounds a good time to get implantation bleeding.......everything crossed for you  

*Jess* ~ welcome to you too  Honestly hun, lots of people have got BFPs with no symptoms at all  

*Baggio and B* ~ welcome to FF  If you look on page one of this thread you'll find the 2ww list 

*B* ~ i'm so sorry about your mc on your last cycle......i can't imagine how devastating that must have been. Loads of luck for your FET hun  

*Baggio* ~ what day do you test....loads of luck  

*Debbie* (((hugs))) don't worry about those cramps hun.....they're very common 

*Roseline* ~ congratulations......so pleased for you. Be very happy and healthy 

Hope everyone's doing ok......hi to everyone and apologies for not doing personals for everyone. Should have caught up last night but my internet went awol 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sarah1975 (May 30, 2007)

Hiya

I'm new to all this so apologies if I'm in the wrong place.

I had ET on Saturday (24 June).  Grade 1, 4 cells.

I caved today and did a test thinking all the hCG would be out of my system (9 days since injection).

It was positive but seeing as I'm not meant to be testing for another 7 days does anyone think this may a false negative?

Thanks.
Sarah


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sarah ~ welcome.......you are in the right place hun 

I've taken a quote from the 2WW FAQ for you:

_The HCG injection can stay in your body for approx 10-14 days but obviously we all eliminate the drugs from our systems at different rates. As a very basic approximation, 1000iu of pregnyl eliminated from body per day so gives you a rough idea._

Sorry hun but you should probably wait a while longer before testing to make sure all the hcg is gone from your injection to get an accurate result.

Loads of luck to you  

What day do you test and I'll put you on the list,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## baggio (Jun 26, 2007)

I test on 6 July ....one week tomoro ...and ticking off minutes !


----------



## Flissy (Jun 19, 2006)

hi there
please add me.
testing friday 6 july. FET.
Thanks,
Felicity

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I had ET yesterday - test day is Thurs 12th July (thought it was going to be Friday the 13th )

This is my 2nd attempt - can you add me to the list please Lizzy? (Thierry Henry has gone )

Hi Sarah... as Lizzy said I would wait a few days.  I tested 2 days early last time and it gave me a definite BFN which didn't change but I was assured things could change right up to test day.  Good luck though.

B - I will be 3 days after you but good luck.  Just because you are feeling different this time does not mean it won't work again hun... I have had 2 pregnancies (1 gorgeous DD and a missed miscarriage & D&C at 11wks) and up until those 11 weeks on the last one they were completely different... I could not have felt more different.  Stay positive.

    to everyone
Rose
xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Rose - It's enough to drive even the most normal person completely round the twist isn't it??!
              

Still no symptoms    - would give anything to feel really sick right now! 

How is everyone else?

B xx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Lizzie - turns out it wasn't implantation bleeding it was intense irritation down there preceeding a bout of thrush.  Clinic said that OK to use canestan pessaries not the oral dose and to change to the back door!!  Can't wait double penetration tonight!! Has anyone else had problems with the pessaries?  

Had another wave of nausea yesterday on the train when someone opened a bag of salt and vinegar Mccoys behind me (not a flavour that i'm normally against) - odd huh  

Today feeling not pregnant but OK, so up and down isn't it this wait.  Also on holdiday now until the 9th, looking forward to the sunshine and roll on Tues i'm packing a few tests.

I've only had showers since the ET, what has everyone else been doing, i'd really like a long soak in the bath but I've heard it's not a good idea?  Always so meany questions
thanks
Kirstie

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

can i join you all, I had et 2day and test on Friday 13th, lucky for some   

Lizzy, could you please add me to list, thanks hun!!

   to everyone.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Julia -   - I think I saw you on the sizzlers thread but there were so many on there I just couldn't keep up.  When I thought I was a Fri 13th test loads of people gave me lucky stories about that day so I'm sure it will be the same for you.  The only reason I am not the 13th is my consultant's father is ill and he went off to see him last night so he wasn't available for a 3 day transfer - so I had a 2 day transfer... am hoping it doesn't make that much difference but am worried all the same.

B - LOL yes its enough to make us go round the twist - am only on day 2 and am starting the madness.

Kirstie - I only have showers. On my 1st attempt I used the front door and got a bad case of cystitis and ended up with a kidney infection and on antibiotics for most of the 2ww.  This time its back door all the way!

   to everyone
R
xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi girls

Julia don't worry about test day being Fri 13th, it's all a load of hog wash  !

On the bath / shower topic, I was told by one of the nurses to have showers only and definatley no swimming because of the chlorine and risk of infection Don't know if that's true or not but luckily I wasn't planning on going for a dip anyway!! Kirstie I hope you start to feel better soon, I'm afraid I've always used them rectally - perhaps I'm odd but I just find it easier!!

Rosie it's amazing how QUICKLY I've gone mad, it's day 4 today and ALL morning I was moping around feeling really miserable because I had no symptoms   . This afternoon I started feeling loads better, put some music on and jigged about the kitchen getting something ready for dinner!!  

This evening hoever I am so pleased to say that I've got really achy ovaries. It feels just like AF pains but AF can't coming yet, can she?  All the way through this cycle I have been completely unaffected by the drugs, no mood swings  , no pains  , nothing . I started to think my body wasn't reacting to them so even these aches are nice because they are SOMETHING!!

Any way I hope everyone else is ok,

B xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all......going to catch up in a bit but just wanted to post this for Rose


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Lizzy you have made my day - thierry is back        

B - I always feel like that when I cook dinner - I think its the thought of food  

Goodnight ladies
Rose
x


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Rose and B, i'll carry on steering clear of the baths for the moment then.  

Bit worried about the swimming thing though as i'm off to France tomorrow to stay in a villa with a pool and was really looking forward to cooling off and doing some gentle exercise - has anyone else been told that?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Rose* ~ welcome back.......glad you like the Thierry pic. Sad he's going to Barcelona, less chance of him meeting and marrying me which of course is going to happen...... 

*Thanks Baggio*.....how you getting on hun 

*Hi Kirstie* ~ are you going away or having a chill out holiday at home  Oh, just seen your other post.....France sounds fab. Have a lovely time hun. Think swimming isn't recommended I'm afraid though 

*B* ~ well done on getting a symptom hun  Sounds like you perked up this afternoon 

*Felicity and Julia* ~ welcome to the thread 

Have a good weekend everyone 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello All,

Do you mind if I join you? I had ET yesterday. Hoping my test date is not going to be bad luck as it's Friday 13th!  Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Welcome to MandM, Rose, Felicity, B, and Sarah.
Sarah- I am really hoping that your positive test stays as it is, but I feel it's too early to rule out the drugs affecting it.   
B- I am sure that there is nothing to worry about so early on, having a lack of symptoms.
Likewise,Jess and Baggio - I can really relate to your negativity and obsession over looking for symptoms. Apart from (.) (.) which I had from day 1, I have had nothing, not a single symptom really and can't really imagine a   for me on Monday. However, I feel really reassured by Tulip and Mother Hen's comments and d.h. has had  good vibes and feels positive. I have now got past the worrying stage and just think there is nothing I can do now and whatever will be , will be. I  will wear orange for a bit of luck just in case it helps!
Kirstie- I hope your nausea over salt and vinegar crisps is a good sign. It sounds like it is  
Glitter-      for you today!!
Lizzy- How are you? You have really been so good and kept us all positive on this board. Thank you.
love
Shazi ( wondering if she is just delaying the inevitable by waiting til test day)


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Mandy - we test on the same day, want to send you lots of   and     , Friday 13th is going to be a fab day i just know it!!! how do you feel?? my stomach stills feels sore, i am not sure if the horrid pessaries in the back entrance have made it worse but thankfully was able to start using front entrance last night so hoping pain eases soon!!!
Are you resting up, i have borrowed my Mum's laptop and am still in bed. i could do with a bell so i can get DH's attention when i need something   

Shazi -     good luck for Monday!!!

Rose - how are you feeling 2day, are you still sore from ec??

 to everyone else and good luck to those testing soon!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## jules23 (May 25, 2007)

Hiya everyone,

I am on the 2ww.  I am due for my blood test on Tuesday.  Really worried as I did 2 tests which came back BFN.  I had my ET on 20 June and hope I was just doing the tests too early!!  

This is my first IVF and I do not seem to have any signs of being pregnant so fear the worst.  

Good luck to everyone   

Jules


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

So far, so good Shazi - how about you?
I've felt a bit off colour the last two days. I think the lack of exercise is doing me in!!!


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Saturday night and I'm on the internet - how sad but there is s*d all on telly.

Lizzy - no chance of him marrying you as it is only me he will have eyes for 

Kirstie - I swim very regularly (sometimes 3 times a week) and I asked my clinic what they thought and they said a definate NO... sorry hun but enjoy & relax anyway.

Julia - yes really sore still. My ovary area and lower back    How are you?  think using the back door for cyclogest is awful (so much wind!!) but I am trying really hard to avoid antibiotics in 2ww and am prone to infection using the front.

Jules - Good luck for Tues  
Shazi - Good luck for Mon 

Hello to everyone I've missed... have a great weekend

Rose
xx


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello All,

Thanks for the welcome.

*Julia* - Glad I'm not the only one testing on 13th!  (By the way I'm not Mandy , my sig is M&M! ) Yes I still feel very sore, sleeping at night is pretty uncomfy too, especially when I forget and turn onto my front. I'm taking things easy and mainly staying on the sofa but I don't have a laptop so when I'm on here I'm in our office but with my feet up under the desk! How are you? 

*Shazi* - Best of luck for testing tomorrow.  Are you doing an HPT or blood test?  

*Jules* - Good luck for Tue. Hope you get a lovely . 

*Glitter* - Hope you are not feeling too bad.

*Rose* - I'm using back door for cyclogest too but you're right the wind is awful.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

M & M - sorry i totally read your name wrong  , glad you are resting up. I actually got up and had a shower 2day, was feeling a bit smelly, feel much better for it though and have even got dressed today. Maybe it is better to be more upright with the trapped wind problem cos i am starting to feel alot better, last night i thought i was going to have to go down to A & E 2day if it didn't get better soon. Still lazing on couch and DH is being lovely and doing everything for me ahhhhhh!!!! bless him!

Shazi -      i have everything crossed you get a      Good luck love.

Jules -      for Tuesday, good luck!!!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Well it's almost time for me to find out my result and I finally feel I am ready!
I was a bit scared to test early because I just didn't want to see a BFN, but I have got to the stage now where I would rather just know, than be in limbo. Keep your fingers crossed !!
Glitter- I am so glad that the   stayed away on Saturday, and if you are really regular then this is very good   
Jules-   for your test on Tuesday, your other tests were most likely too early
Karen- I have no symptoms either, but please don't worry too much about it. I had a look at a BFP with no symptoms thread on here and felt much better afterwards. There has been quite a few people who were pleasantly surprised when they tested. Have you spoke to either your hospital consultant or their counsellor about how you feel they are messing up your treatment, or have you tried the ask a nurse section on here? If you can work through some of your anxieties it can only be a good thing. I have noticed that a few of the more chilled out members on here have got a   and have reminded myself of this whenever I feel my stress levels creeping up! Sending you lots of chill out vibes and just look at the    and think positive   
MandM - I am having to do a peestick for the hospital, which I thought was a bit pointless as I can do it at home, but if that's how they do it, then fair enough I suppose.
Good luck one and all!!
love
Shazi x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Shazi

Just wanted to wish you GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!

I really hope you'll be telling us about you wonderful 

B xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*MandM* ~ welcome to the thread.......hope Friday the 13th is lucky for you hun  

*Jules* ~ welcome to you too......try not to worry about those tests, too early for an accurate result  Good luck for tomorrow  

*Rose* ~ we can dream can't we  Think he's actually married to a gorgeous model.......grrrrrrr  How are you doing today 

*Karen* ~  for you. Unfortunately the 'Ask a Nurse' section is read only now.....but if you could try the IUI board 

*Shazi*  Sending much luck and orangeness for today    Really keeping eveything crossed for you hun  

Hi to everyone......love, luck and babydust,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

im on day 12 of 2ww and spotting of red jelly blood is this normal


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi girls - good luck to Shazie and Jules hope you get your BFPs

I've been stupid (or maybe not) - the clinic told me to test tommorow 14 days post EC, and i tested this morning and got a BFN, been feeling for the last couple of days that it hasn't worked so didn't think i had anything to lose, but now of course i feel awful.  I'm clinging onto the fact that AF has started yet and it did seem to be very early to test in comparison with others who seemed to be testing 14 days post ET not EC.  But having a few strange twinges today and feeling really tearful so think that AF could be on its way unfortunately. 

Anyway the villa is beautiful, the weather is great and i'm really glad i'm not at work while all this is going on.  Have decided that i will stay of the booze until i know for sure, but will go swimming today, it was really hard not jumping in yesterday to cool off and it looks like it's going to be negative for me


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

really sorry Kirstie   , enjoy your swim. I really hope it changes for you     it isn't over yet!!!

Julia
xxxxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,
I am so pleased to be able to tell you all that it's a   for me   
I really didn't see that coming at all!!
I hope that it reassures everyone on here who is worrying about not having any symptoms because I have done nothing but come on here and tell everyone that I felt no different and that it hadn't worked. I am absolutely over the moon and when I tested last night the line came up instantly and the hospital confirmed today that they also had an instant positive. The line was really dark too, so I am now glad it was an 18 day wait as it means there is no room for uncertainty.
I don't know if it will make anyone feel better but I had no spotting, bleeding, sickness, tiredness, aches in my tummy or back or anything, just big boobs right from day 1 that I thought was the cyclogest. I also had a gut instinct that was totally wrong, luckily for me.
Kirstie- I hope your test will change. Sending you   . Today would be 20 days after e.c. for me so who knows what result I would have got if I tested a week ago!
Karen- sorry , I didn't realise you could only read the ask a nurse section.Hope your instincts are as wrong as what mine were! Sending you loads of   
Jules-   for today
Will catch up with everyone later
love
Shazi x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by saw your post....many congratulations xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Brill news Shazi - well done.





































Kirstie, a lot can happen in a day - I have my fingers crossed for a positive outcome for tomorrow's test.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Shazi  your post has just made me cry  I am SO pleased for you , being selfish and bringing it all back to me me me, I just hope it's the same for me - the other symptomless one.

CONGRATULATIONS

I hope you have a very happy 9 months!!

B xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Lizzy, would you mind marking be back to a BFN.  I'm afraid I have had an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy.

I'm sure I will be back in a couple of months but for now it's back to TTC naturally.

Take Care
Sarah x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

So sorry Sarah


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

so sorry to read your news sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

[fly]Well done Shazi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

*Shazi* -  on your lovely . It's very encouraging, especially as you had no symptoms. Enjoy it!


----------



## jules23 (May 25, 2007)

Hi,

I did a test this morning and it was another negative.  I have my blood test tomorrow and I feel it is a waste of time.  Is it possible to get a positive result as I have no symptoms?  I only had 3 eggs and only one fertilised I feel so depressed at the moment.  

Shazi did you do a test like me early?  

Julia


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Julia - good luck for your test tomorrow...  

 

Sarah - so sorry  

Kirstie - hope your test changes tomorrow. Wish I had gone away for my 2ww now as mind is going crazy already.    for test day - it can always change.

Shazi - wow congrats - you give us all hope with symptoms or without. Hope your next 9 months goes realy well.

Hi Lizzy - am fine today and for last 2 days no pain at all... so officially symptomless (if thats a word).  Even my wind from the cyclogest has calmed right down.

Hi to everyone and lots of luck to everyone testing this week   

R
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Oh Sarah* ~ so sad for you.....many hugs xxx

*Polly* ~ how are you doing.....have you had anymore bleeding hun? Not sure anything is normal on the 2ww but everything crossed for you 

*Kirstie* ~ hope it turns around for you tomorrow....good luck 

*Julia* ~ good luck for you tomorrow too. Lots of ladies have had BFPs with no symptoms....really hope this happens for you too 

*Hi Rose* ~ good to hear you are doing ok.....your DD looks gorgeous 

*She-hulk*   

*Shazi* ~ thats really fantastic news hun.....so so pleased for you 

Take care all......it's raining again!!!

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100884.0


----------

